# LionHeart HA3 Now Building



## MR Bulk (Nov 28, 2004)

*UPDATE 12-20-04:

As of today ALL LionHearts have been shipped. However, due to my legendary accounting skillz please notify me if you do not receive your light in a timely manner.

And now...VACATION!!!*

************************************************************

*UPDATE 12-11-04:

The Pila 150As are here! (MOST of them!) I say "most" because the subsequent order for 200 additional batteries I submitted prior would have been enough to fill all orders at the time plus a nice cushion to cover even more buyers, but little did I realize I would be totally sold out, so another smaller batch of batteries were ordered and they should be here early this coming week. As it is I have enough to pack all orders up through mid-October and of course it will take a few days to get everything sorted and sealed, labels printed, and the completed boxes physically dispatched to the carrier. And this should coincide nicely with the arrival of the FINAL small batch of batteries which I will then pack and send out.

And then...VACATION (I say again, except with MUCH more emphasis this time)!*

************************************************************

Diligently working, diligently working, all by my lonesome - until tomorrow that is(!) - and after just a few hours, _voilá_:









Took a short break by chewin' on a little Kodiak followed by some Cope washed down with Coke and then back to the grind, and after a few More hours:








At this rate it looks entirely possible that all HA3 LionHearts will be built by the end of the week and shipping at the same time.

One thing though - the parts came all screwed together into whole bodies and each body was then carefully wrapped in paper, so I decided that rather than searching out individual serial numbers (aside from the CNC shop owner's No. 301 which was wrapped differently and placed right at the top of the box), plus the fact that assembly speed was going so swimmingly anyway (and just by myself at that), that I just unwrapped'em as they came up out of the box and built'em in that order since it likely will not make any difference in delivery dates once all is said and done.

In fact, it appears that the sorting out of each individual order (one battery, two batteries, battery and charger, light alone, new destination address requests, matching CPF handles to real names to specific serial numbers, etc.) will become the real time-taker anyway.

Have patience dear friends, 'cause - *we be rollin'!*


----------



## dano (Nov 28, 2004)

Bad-arse...I forgot what I ordered...BUT it's almost done!

--dan


----------



## cy (Nov 28, 2004)

cooool...

looks like I may get my lionheart before Xmas.


----------



## shannow (Nov 28, 2004)

Absolutely awesome!
*Starts to sing Enterprise theme song* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy23.gif


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Nov 28, 2004)

never mind


----------



## Neg2LED (Nov 28, 2004)

cant see pic-chas.....

sad

o wel

neg


----------



## javafool (Nov 28, 2004)

Those really look sharp! I was holding off getting too excited about this flashlight cause I have a LH and a SBP and maybe a couple of other lights to get me by BUT, the excitment is hittin' me now 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/takeit.gif.

Thanks Charley, and /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/kewlpics.gif

Terry


----------



## BC0311 (Nov 28, 2004)

Handsome rascals, aren't they? Very nice uniformity of the anodizing.

Hey, I see your proto that you drilled a hole into! 

Fellahs, can't ya just picture Charlie sitting their humming away while he's assembling these? He's happy as a clam. I think that's the big reason his lights make me feel good. He puts his whole heart into it and builds each one like he'd want his built.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif won't be long now, Raggie, pass the popcorn please.


----------



## Wave (Nov 28, 2004)

wOOt!


----------



## Matt_USAF (Nov 28, 2004)

Yippeee /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ...Christmas is coming early this year!

I gotta quit telling my wife I got all of these lights in a trade; she is going to get suspicious!

Matt


----------



## MikeF (Nov 28, 2004)

CHARLIE, You are the BEST!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## rdf (Nov 28, 2004)

Yar-HOO! Charlie, they look even better than I expected, and that's saying a lot. Thank you for another fantastic light. Guess I should go count exactly how many Bulkprojects are currently domiciled here .... Looking at the decreasing size makes me wonder how big MR Fusion will be ... heh heh. 

Thanks for all the effort you put into these projects, and thanks to the HAT for their work. 

Russ


----------



## red_robby (Nov 28, 2004)

WoW, those look really nice, the finish looks perfect.
the wait is almost over /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Haesslich (Nov 28, 2004)

Sweet - the anodizing not only matches between bezel and battery tube, but they match between FLASHLIGHTS. Almost a perfect match in every one of the above photos. You definitely have to use those guys again. 

Charlie, you're the best. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 28, 2004)

For Charlie,











/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/goodjob.gif


----------



## inboost (Nov 28, 2004)

Wahoo Charlie! Awesome! I'm excited (can you tell?)!

That beautiful HA3 LH is replacing my Li-Ion powered Opalec Surefire 6 for EDC. I can't even begin to imagine how much of a difference there will be! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## Likebright (Nov 28, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Mac (Nov 28, 2004)

Looking good, can't wait!


----------



## wallyrulz (Nov 28, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif


----------



## Robban (Nov 28, 2004)

Alright, who's gonna buy me one? C'mon now, don't be shy. I'll PM you my adress right away. Anyone? Hey you in the back, how about you? You look like you have money to burn. No?

Someone?

Anyone?

Please?




please..?


----------



## tyler (Nov 28, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif

um....


WOW


----------



## Minjin (Nov 28, 2004)

Charlie, did you decide to give these the water resistance upgrade that you talked about earlier?

Mark


----------



## cue003 (Nov 28, 2004)

Is it still too soon to talk about the other upgrade feature you mentioned in some other posts that would be part of this HA3 LH?

Thanks.

Curtis

p.s. Don't forget about serial number 003 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## keithhr (Nov 28, 2004)

and he has time to answer sily, stupid (paranoid) e:mails from people that shall remain nameless, at the same time.


----------



## wallyrulz (Nov 28, 2004)

You guys stop bugging Charlie, he's busy cracking the whip as we speak. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif Poor HAT team. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Nov 28, 2004)

yes... HAT is very very busy but they are having to wait on the guy soldering the stars... I am told 50ish have been completed, and it was only 2, hawaii time


----------



## ledaholic (Nov 28, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## BVH (Nov 28, 2004)

Oh Goodie, Goodie! My #174 "Leo" by Christmas! FanTasTic!! Very soon, I'll have to sneak home everyday at lunch to see if Mr. Leo is on the porch. I hope he doesn't get too hungry in transit!


----------



## Stephan (Nov 28, 2004)

Charlie--how 'bout a coupla pics of the HAT in action??? Maybe even ZenGhost with that #031 in hand...

Matt, your #1 rule--absofreakin'lutely true! 

Stephan


----------



## georges80 (Nov 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Stephan said:*
Charlie--how 'bout a coupla pics of the HAT in action??? 
Stephan 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think it's time from Charlie to get a webcam set up and then he can do pay-per-view to fund the HAT foodfest /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

george.


----------



## wallyrulz (Nov 28, 2004)

Now that's a killer idea ... then again maybe Charlie doesn't want us seeing his dark side! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 29, 2004)

Pics soon, we's busy now...


----------



## Haesslich (Nov 29, 2004)

Sweet. How're y'all doing back there? Any photos of the leg-chains? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Amorphous (Nov 29, 2004)

Yeah Charlie, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Nov 29, 2004)

popcorn and parmeason cheease to britt.its better with the chease


----------



## darkgear.com (Nov 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*wallyrulz said:*
You guys stop bugging Charlie, he's busy cracking the whip as we speak. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif Poor HAT team. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hah! Wait till you find out _who_ did the whip cracking and _who_ wore the leg chains *THIS* time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 29, 2004)

Okay okay okay, coupla teaser pics for now, gotta get to bed (start work at 6 a.m. tomorrow!).

Here is BigHonu who volunteered to carry out the very dangerous o-ring lubrication assignment working with a highly hazardous MSDS-rated exotic substance (using only his bare fingers!):









And here are the HAT members who toiled long and hard for you today (especially One of us _in particular_ right near the end - note non-smiling person on far left - more on that tomorrow), standing behind three hundred partially-complete HA3 LionHearts in foreground, including some that were hiding in boxes on the right:








G'night fer now...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## dano (Nov 29, 2004)

hat guy looks a bit peeved...

On a Hawaiian note, an L&L BBQ joint opened up near me with delicious Hawaiian BBQ....

Anyways...good stuff, I really like the updates.

-dan


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 29, 2004)

Yes only Braddah_Bill seems to be smiling...but then again it's his first time - he'll learn soon enough not to smile!

Heading out to work, more later...


----------



## Minjin (Nov 29, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Mark


----------



## wallyrulz (Nov 29, 2004)

Charlie said: [ QUOTE ]
note non-smiling person on far left - more on that tomorrow)

[/ QUOTE ] /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif

Charlie, you're the best. Posting pics at 1:30 am after working all day, and having to go to work at 6:30. You are truly a class act. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## acusifu (Nov 29, 2004)

So I guess I can expect my light Friday Well I can expect can't I. Or was that wish ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## ZENGHOST (Nov 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Stephan said:*
Charlie--how 'bout a coupla pics of the HAT in action??? Maybe even ZenGhost with that #031 in hand...

[/ QUOTE ]
Sorry, Stephan--no pic with #031, but rest assured I personally dropped...uhh...I mean, tested, yours /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif .


----------



## BC0311 (Nov 29, 2004)

Man, what a great bunch! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif 

Thanks fellahs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif

Clicking on a couple of gremlins doesn't come near to expressing my gratitude. 

Britt


----------



## acusifu (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks again for the HAT teams hard work !


----------



## brightnorm (Nov 29, 2004)

Formidable looking HAT team deserves great credit for exellent hard work. Who took that shot or was the camera on remote/auto?

Brightnorm


----------



## BuddTX (Nov 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Minjin said:*





/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
Mark 

[/ QUOTE ]
This picture makes these FINE FLASHLIGHT TECHNICANS, look like they are the Hawaiian version of The Sopranos!


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Nov 29, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Yes only Braddah_Bill seems to be smiling...but then again it's his first time - he'll learn soon enough not to smile!

Heading out to work, more later... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh dear kind sir……If I recall correctly that was me winching from the pain of the LEG-IRONS cutting into my ankle….The “Seasoned Members” of the HAT Team have learned to tolerate the pain, and still maintain an appearance of complete composure. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Aloha,
Bill


----------



## Stephan (Nov 29, 2004)

Z--

Guess I ought to be careful in what I ask for... I was NOT expecting the beaten down HAT, but those with a more enthusiastic appearance; maybe some shots akin to the last HAT event. I underestimated Charlie's powers to beat you all down. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

As far as personally testing my light, I'm sure you selected only the brightest! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

It is apparent that Charlie has some powerful grip on all of you. You know there are nearly 300 of us (this time) who really, really appreciate all of your hard work!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Looking forward to seeing the fruits of your collective labor.

Stephan


----------



## Haesslich (Nov 29, 2004)

For some reason, I see that HAT team photo and have the A-Team theme play in my head...

_"In 2001, a crack flashlight-assembly unit was sent to prison by a kangaroo court for a crime they didn't commit. These men promptly escaped from a maximum security stockade to the Hawaiian island of Oahu. Today, still wanted by the major light manufacturers, they survive as soldiers of fortune. If you have a flashlight problem, if no one else can build it, and if you can find them, maybe you can hire the HAT-Team."_

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## JimH (Nov 30, 2004)

Haesslich, Good one -


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 30, 2004)

*More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

I'm tired, and post these mostly without comments (because I'm _*tired!*_):



































Deciphering the complex assembly instructions:





















New probationary HAT member Braddah_Bill:

















Metal Lei-Making 101:


















Taking a breather outside my work cave:







Lights all on lowest setting to keep from overwhelming the camera:







Thanks for your continued patience, gotta turn in now, because I'm REALLY tired ... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Frenchyled (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Charlie, your comments are very good /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
With this wonderful history pictures, no comments necessary /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Thanks for this eyes dream /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

PS: And you all seems very tired, please take some sleep time /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Trev1960 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Thanks for the pictures Charlie, great work and thanks to the HAT too.


----------



## Takifugu (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Thank you all for the hard work just to make us happy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif
The photos tells the whole story.
Takifugu


----------



## LitFuse (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Nice pics Charlie, no comment necessary! Hey, you're not holding that solder in your mouth are you? Ain't that a no-no? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Peter


----------



## scrappy (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

What???? Where are the pictures of the Cope.....


----------



## MicroE (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

FABULOUS. 
Just FABULOUS.
---Marc


----------



## LitFuse (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Wow, that looks like all 300 in one picture...cool!

Peter


----------



## Minjin (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Who was that who snuck their Marathon SAR into the picture? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

(at least thats what I think it is)

Mark


----------



## inboost (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

It doesn't get any better than this, built in paradise by flashaholics for flashaholics!

Great work HA3-HAT Team! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif


----------



## Haesslich (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Pretty flashlights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

I have to salute you and that HAT team for all that work - and damn, but that's a lotta lights. 'Made in Hawaii' definitely means 'Quality & Hard Work'.


----------



## DavidR (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Very nice pics. It is good to see them going together.


----------



## Sakugenken (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Otsukara sama deshita! (as we say in Japan). Thanks for a job well-done. Also thanks for the photo-essay.


----------



## 83Venture (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

In the overhead shots the Logo looks like the ace of spades, reminds me of the old Palidan TV show.

HAT TEAM: Have Light, Will Travel.


----------



## cue003 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Won't be long now.... yippie. The HA3 will show up and a couple of days later the CPF LH Special will show up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Now, just gotta see when Oto will have the 168a tubes ready and I am all set for the holidays.

Curtis


----------



## raggie33 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

very cool. it would be hard to resist not turning em all on high at once /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif thanks for the pics charlie there very cool to see


----------



## mst3k (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

The only problem I see of turning them all on high at once would be the line of 747's that would suddenly form a line to land on Charlie's front yard. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Catman10 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*mst3k said:*
The only problem I see of turning them all on high at once would be the line of 747's that would suddenly form a line to land on Charlie's front yard. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif
"In other news, several disoriented Hawaians were found staggering around the beach on Sunday evening, as a Boeing747 Jetliner nearly landed on them. Had it not been for the peculiar fact that most of the individual's were wearing leg shackles, they would have more easily been able to avoid the plane. Details to follow..."


----------



## mullytron (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

MrBulk, you are a true community servant. That's awe-inspiring, and a huge testament to the depth and spirit on this list. "HATs" off, you are truly fortunate (and so are we) to be able to follow your star and make so many people so happy.


----------



## inboost (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Did anyone notice what Mr. B is actually using to make these lights!?

Look closely:






It appears he's potting the almond slices taken off old pieces of Almond Roca with a slurry of Mountain Dew
and white cake frosting in a tube. Then this assembly is pounded into the body with a hammer and excess is
clipped with a set of wire cutters. 

No wonder these lights are so popular, they're tasty too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## JimH (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*


----------



## Mark_Paulus (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*inboost said:*
It appears he's potting the almond slices taken off old pieces of Almond Roca with a slurry of Mountain Dew
and white cake frosting in a tube. Then this assembly is pounded into the body with a hammer and excess is
clipped with a set of wire cutters. 

No wonder these lights are so popular, they're tasty too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I sure hope that Mountain Dew doesn't impart the dreaded "cat urine green" color to these lights that is so infamous.


----------



## DavidR (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Very funny.


----------



## acusifu (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

So what is left to do on the builds ?
Any ETA updates ?


----------



## keithhr (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

I guess you could say, someone has good organizational skills, and it proves that one must be compulsive to be focused enough to be really good at something.


----------



## raggie33 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

if ya look very closely ya can see me stareing in the window /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## gregw (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Thanks for the photo essay on the HAT Build! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Looks like another "Mission Accomplished" here for the HAT Team. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*raggie33 said:*
if ya look very closely ya can see me stareing in the window /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well I'll be...!





/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Topper (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Hey I can see him!!! Raggie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## DavidR (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

I bet Mr. Bulk isn't even getting any work out of him...


----------



## GadgetGirl (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

This one is my favorite pic so far:






I'm getting all boingy with anticipation. The LHs look so pretty, I can't wait to get mine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

(Yes, I'm coming out of lurkitude to make my first post. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif )


----------



## wasabe64 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Charlie, thanks for the update!

Welcome GG! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## daloosh (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Welcome to CPF Gadget Girl, and why dontcha stay awhile!
This is gonna be an awesome light, so it's worth coming outa da closet and gettin' excited!
welcome again,
daloosh


----------



## cue003 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*GadgetGirl said:*
This one is my favorite pic so far:





I'm getting all boingy with anticipation. The LHs look so pretty, I can't wait to get mine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

(Yes, I'm coming out of lurkitude to make my first post. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif ) 

[/ QUOTE ]


That pic is awesome it makes the LH look like an army of soldiers marching in to battle.

Curtis


----------



## wallyrulz (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

lurkitude 

What an interesting word.


----------



## JimH (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Welcome aboard GadgetGirl - hope you stay a while. Any participation from the fairer sex is always appreciated in this testosterone heavy forum. Hope you can make it to some of our get togethers in your area. 

A great chance to get away from the snow would be the SHOT show in Los Vegas in January - CPF members sponsored by PK of Surefire.


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

RAD NEWS BAD NEWS SAD NEWS - - -

As I might have mentioned a while back, I was anticipating (rather foolishly as it turns out) people taking one battery and one charger with every one light sold, but everybody bought up extra batteries (after all they were only $18 vs. the regular price of $24) and before I knew it I flat ran outta batteries. I had since ordered more thinking their arrival would coincide with the build of the HA3 LionHearts - but *NOOOOOO* - the batteries are not yet here.

I did just now receive via e-mail a shipping notification for them, but am unsure whether this is from JS Burly's directly (which should be real fast) or ... from HONG KONG!!! This would mean a POE point at the California Customs hub, after which when cleared would then make a u-turn and come back to Hawaii. Pretty dumb but that's the Customs bidness.

I apologize for the delay, the batteries were ordered in as proficient and timely a manner as possible and presently I must wait a (hopefully very) short while longer - which unfortunately means so must all you loyal and faithful LionHeart buyers. I feel very badly about this and supplier delays are a "part of the business" as I am painfully finding out.

Of course I will update here the very _nanosecond_ I find out more about their shipping progress and especially, their shipping _origin_...! I have already submitted phone and e-mail messages to the supplier at this very moment. Please stay tuned...


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Charlie,

Bad news indeed fot those who wants battery, small delay sometimes occurs, not your fault and we know that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

But.... for those who ordered LionHeart only.....some hopes ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Oh, of course Pasc-y! Those ordering lights alone will get theirs sent out soon, quite soon indeed. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Hmmmm......finally good news......thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

I am just curious to knowing how many people ordered all three different LionHearts ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I think that when I would have received my three Lionheart, I would like finding a special luxury box so as to expose them with all the honors which they deserve /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
And now I am /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif for 2004 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## marcspar (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

I have ordered the first two (raw & ha nat) and can't decide on getting the special CPF run in black.

The raw one has become one of my two edc lights. I love it and the fact that it runs on pila's is a huge plus for a light that you are actually using steadily.

The natural hard ano will join my other goodies on the "dresser of illumination" to be ooggled over and occasionally fondled by my few flashaholic friends.

I swore I was done with buying lights for the year (for the second time, but I really NEEDED /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif an AlephIII to complete the series), yet the special CPF edition LH from TW has me considering making one last exception.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

Marc


----------



## Mac (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Don't mind waiting a little longer here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif


----------



## Abbey_Lad (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Mac

You and me both, patiently waiting twiddling my thumbs, oops better get some work done.


----------



## Smellster (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Fantastic, can't wait, no battery for me so hopefully the Lionheart will make it over to good old Blighty before Christmas. Drooling in anticipation!


----------



## LLLean (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Charlie,

You have done so much for us, and a little - or a lot - of delay beyond your control is not an issue at all. As you correctly put it, it is part of the business, and i'm sure everyone should and will understand.

Thanks again for everything. And a big thanks to the HAT team too.

- LLL


----------



## tyler (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Charlie,

Thanks for the update. Your frustration is much greater than any sort child-looking-forward-to-Christmas sort of "pain" that we feel. While I know I am itching for my LH, you are carrying the burden of keeping 300 people happy. Yours is the greater load! We will all survive another week or two (or more) without our new toys. Please rest in the fact that you are doing a great job, and that the lights will be out before too long.

We're cheering for you!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Best,

Tyler

P.S. Is there protocol around here for introducing one's self? This is my 4th post or so, but I just kind of jumped in and started making a comment in these LH threads as I watch them in anticipation of mine. Anyway...HI everyone, and thanks (I think) for dragging me into the world of flashlights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Likebright (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Charlie,
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif It is indeed an honor to not only have had the advantage of ordering one of the most technologically advanced flashlights on earth. And one of the rarest flashlights on earth. But to be witness to its creation here on my computer. Thanks for all the information, photos and personal input. It is greatly appreciated by my self and I have a hunch - by all of the chosen few. 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grouphug.gif
Thanks again,
Mike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Anyone got a cargo plane they can take to Hong Kong to haul the batteries to California with? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

Thank you for the updates, however, and hopefully they're just shipping from JonSidney's, so that's less time to tear out your hair or chew your nails while waiting. And thank you again for building such beautiful lights.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Thanks for the warm welcomes to CPF. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Eek! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif SHOT sounds dangerous, financially speaking, but neat. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Thanks for the update Charlie, I agree with the other people that posted, your work on such a wonderful little light are greatly appreciated. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif


----------



## acusifu (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Welcome GadgetGirl, Charlie -Thanks for everything !


----------



## Minjin (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

So if you're getting another battery shipment in, can we increase our order of batteries (only ordered one)? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Mark


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

WHOA, dudes (and dudettes)! Your unrivaled patience, kind assurances and sage understanding regarding my battery situation is something that must be experienced to be believed!

In this day and age when everything is wanted "Now, Now, Now!" it is gratifying indeed to see that CPF'ers can and do rise to the occasion when faced with a crisis (well, it's a crisis to flashoholics anyway) such as this - an actual DELAY in getting their new lights!

I found out that Jon, in trying to help us All out here, rounded up whatever 150A batteries he could and sent them out to me on the 28th at no extra charge. It was via USPS Priority and this usually takes 4-5 days to reach Hawaii from where he is, although it being the hoiday season perhaps it might be a few days longer this time.

I could not find out how many were sent as I can't communicate with him directly right now (he's a busy guy and working full-time at his "real" job, too), but I don't think he would have gone to this extra trouble for just a handful of them. The original order has still not materialized as far as whether it is in the states yet (AK customs hub this time since they are going directly to Jon along with some other stuff he already ordered) or even on its way; Jon has to contact Pila directly in HK to get the status.

At least the bright news is that Some will get Some lights fairly soon - either if you ordered just a light alone, or when this emergency batch of batteries gets here - how many "Some" turns out to be depends on how many batteries we get. And thanks for continuing to wait - your patience is exemplary.

I will let you all know as soon as I know.


----------



## acusifu (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Thanks for the update.


----------



## DavidR (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Thanks for the updates Mr. Bulk.


----------



## MrMimizu (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

That would explain why there are no 150A batteries for purchase at Jsburlys.com

[ QUOTE ]
Your unrivaled patience, kind assurances and sage understanding regarding my battery situation is something that must be experienced to be believed!

[/ QUOTE ]

The reason I haven't complained is fear of being cut off. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif Then I'd be out a nice Li-On Heart to play with for Xmas(or Chinese New Year, if stupid customs and xmas rush slow things down). And that would be bad cuz I joined CPF cuz of a VIP. Had to get on the LH wagon after hearing about it.

*Edit* Just so we are clear. I have no actual complaint. I'm perfectly willing to wait
as long as it takes for things to arrive. From the way things went with the Fast Tracks, I know that everything that can be done has been.


----------



## MikeF (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*tyler said:*
Charlie,

Thanks for the update....
We're cheering for you!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Best,

Tyler

P.S. Is there protocal around here for introducing one's self? This is my 4th post or so, but I just kind of jumped in and started making a comment in these LH threads as I watch them in anticipation of mine. Anyway...HI everyone, and thanks (I think) for dragging me into the world of flashlights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Tyler, Welcome aboard!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

GadgetGirl, also welcome to you!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## JimH (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*tyler said:*
Is there protocal around here for introducing one's self? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No protocol - just jump right in and hold on to your wallet. 

Welcome aboard, Tyler


----------



## inboost (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

CPF Definition:

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/caution.gif * Wallet: (wol-it) n.* A small flat folding net for capturing esoteric light emitting contraptions. Periodically used to hold small denominations of currency between hunts.


----------



## daloosh (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Hey tyler, welcome to CPF, and why dontcha stay awhile!
Great to have ya aboard!

Hey Charlie, thanks for all the pics and updates! If you build it, the batteries will come!

daloosh


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

you rock charlie it amazes me how much you care about ya lights and the people who buy em.so we get a a1 pruduct from a a1 person.


----------



## xochi (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*daloosh said:*
Hey tyler, welcome to CPF, and why dontcha stay awhile!
daloosh 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wow , very convincing daloosh! You make it sound like he actually has a choice! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Muwahahahahahaha!

He can check out any time he likes though......


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

I have been away from the forum for a few days so I missed out on this thread. Did I see somewhere that the serial number and "made in hawaii" etchings costed extra? I paid the $175 price for my HA3 LH. Does that mean I get the serial number and "Made in Hawaii" etching?

Also Mr.B, can you check out what serial number I ended up getting? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I can't wait to get the light!


----------



## javafool (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

If you wanted a specific serial number that was not already reserved there was a nominal $10 service fee. Otherwise you get a LH with a serial number and "made in hawaii" etchings at no additional cost.


----------



## Trev1960 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Do the Pila 150s batteries work ok in the LH? I know the capacity is lower, but was wondering ig the reduced width would cause any problems.


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*Trev1960 said:*
Do the Pila 150s batteries work ok in the LH? I know the capacity is lower, but was wondering ig the reduced width would cause any problems. 

[/ QUOTE ]my guess would be no. but it is just a guess.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Oh. Well hopefully I'll get a cool serial number. I was #222 on the sign up list so I was hoping for that. Oh well.


----------



## DavidR (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*FNinjaP90 said:*
I paid the $175 price for my HA3 LH. 

[/ QUOTE ]


How did you get the light for $175?? Was that the quoted price when this project started?


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

$175+(2)$18(150A)+$4.30(shipping)=$215.30 is what I paid. I didn't buy a charger though.


----------



## bindibadgi (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

You'll get a HAIII with "Made in Hawaii" a logo and a random serial number.


----------



## jaids (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

are there any unsold Lion Hearts?


----------



## bindibadgi (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Yes there are!

Check out this thread.


----------



## jaids (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Thanks Bindibadgi.


----------



## Topper (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Trev1960,Should work but less runtime No clue as to how much less.
I have a cell or two of the 150s and 150a and have 1 150a coming with the LionHeart I will double check when I get it.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*Topper said:*
Trev1960,Should work but less runtime No clue as to how much less.
I have a cell or two of the 150s and 150a and have 1 150a coming with the LionHeart I will double check when I get it.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

150a's have 1200mah
150s's have 1000mah

150s's have about 83% of the 150a's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Leow (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*Trev1960 said:*
Do the Pila 150s batteries work ok in the LH? I know the capacity is lower, but was wondering ig the reduced width would cause any problems. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Somewhere in the myriad of threads on the LH Mr Bulk said yes!

(edit - that's Yes in the sense that they do work)
LeoW


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Ninja, naw, sorry, unless you specifically ordered a ser. no. (at the cost of a $10 head-spinnin' fee fer pickin'em out from a sea of nearly 300 other lights), you will basically get what you gonna get as my hands pass over the pile and pull the very next one on top. I promise that you'll get _*A*_ serial number and of course the "Made In Hawaii" engraving is standard.

ALSO it was just discovered a few days ago (haven't made this public yet) that there are a few serial numbers going ABOVE "301" (which was the CNC shop owner's own pick - yes, he had to have a LionHeart, too!) but not released because of "inscription defects" - turns out (I bought'em all of course and just got them in the mail today) that the upper half of the "H" in the word "LI-ON *H*EART" around the endcap logo is missing. Everything else perfect and the serials are running in broken sequence (only four of these) from 302 through 309 or something like that (not typing this from home so can't check).

I have already gotten more boards on the way to make up these few additional, uh - "rare"? "collectable"? - ones, with either TWOJ or TYAJ/OJ Luxeon IIIs going into them, and I will likely offer them up in a bit at a slightly inflated price (hey, maybe on e-bay?) after the main batches of lights are done being delivered.

Trev, the 150S's will work just fine. A little less capacity than the 150A's but with all the brightness and 64 bazillion electronic features of the originals.

jaids and bindi, see above. BTW bindi, I believe we're all squared away and the package will be shipping direct to you...as soon as I get some dang batteries, that is!


----------



## cue003 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Charlie maybe you should put a 5watt in those "special" LH above 301. That would be sweet if the boards can support that. I will be in to buy one of those bad boys if it had a 5watter in there.

Curtis.


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Ooooooohhh nooo /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Another rare, collectable, Mr Bulk Flashlight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif A little like collectable coins having a defect? When will you stop emptying my purse? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Please, Charlie, don't make new flashlight before one or two years, I can't follow any more /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Don't worry guys, I have no intention of making another flashlight. Because a "keychain light" is different, right?


----------



## Klaus (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*cue003 said:*
Charlie maybe you should put a 5watt in those "special" LH above 301. That would be sweet if the boards can support that. I will be in to buy one of those bad boys if it had a 5watter in there.

Curtis. 

[/ QUOTE ]

From my understanding you would need to run the light off 2 x LiIons then

Klaus


----------



## DavidR (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Don't worry guys, I have no intention of making another flashlight. Because a "keychain light" is different, right? 

[/ QUOTE ]

A keychain light is completely different. This is a great idea for the next build /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Sakugenken (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Just saw the battery up-date (on a different time zone here) and just wanted to chime in with others in saying thanks for the updates. My LionHeart will get here when it gets here, no worries.


----------



## RH (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

A keychain light would be great!


----------



## xochi (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

A Keychain light , done right as Mr.Bulk only can, would be awesome. Really, the only keychain light I'd really like to carry with me on a keychain is one of those made by tvodrd. Those are sweet. 

Arcs/peaks aren't bright enough, ff/ff2 is too big, keylux is a sweet light but I'd like better regulation.

Please put me down for #13 and if they go high enough #666.

Tritium or some other 'find me' feature (additional tiny flashing LED?) is trully the cat's meow for something that will get carried on keys. Have you guys seen the motion sensing keychain led lights that strobe when shaken? 

Make it Lithium Ion please.....


----------



## Amorphous (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Keychain light is the next logical evolution... yeah go mini!! 

My Suggested Ideals: 

* Length should be 2.5 inches/64mm or under
* Diameter 1/2" 13mm 
* Power by rechargeable AAA or N or custom lithium
* External recharging by inductance (without taking out battery)
* Titanium body or 7000 series Aluminum w/ Titanium Nitride coating
* 8 or more hours run time before 50%
* create a visual window in the body with GTLS illumination technology (Gaseous Tritium Light Source)
* Luxeon + Laser pointer combo

I guess that it for now.. anybody with additional bright ideas please chip in.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*xochi said:*
A Keychain light , done right as Mr.Bulk only can, would be awesome. Really, the only keychain light I'd really like to carry with me on a keychain is one of those made by tvodrd. Those are sweet. 

Arcs/peaks aren't bright enough, ff/ff2 is too big, keylux is a sweet light but I'd like better regulation.

Please put me down for #13 and if they go high enough #666.

Tritium or some other 'find me' feature (additional tiny flashing LED?) is trully the cat's meow for something that will get carried on keys. Have you guys seen the motion sensing keychain led lights that strobe when shaken? 

Make it Lithium Ion please..... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif , a keychain light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif, count me in /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif, but only if I can have #13 (Xochi /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif), but please not a $300 Keychain /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Prolepsis (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Hmm, this is the second time Mr. Bulky has dropped hints about a wee keychain light. I'm in! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

This will probably dethrone my beloved TNC N cell. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## Abbey_Lad (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*Amorphous said:*
Keychain light is the next logical evolution... yeah go mini!! 

My Suggested Ideals: 

* Length should be 2.5 inches/64mm or under
* Diameter 1/2" 13mm 
* Power by rechargeable AAA or N or custom lithium
* External recharging by inductance (without taking out battery)
* Titanium body or 7000 series Aluminum w/ Titanium Nitride coating
* 8 or more hours run time before 50%
* create a visual window in the body with GTLS illumination technology (Gaseous Tritium Light Source)
* Luxeon + Laser pointer combo

I guess that it for now.. anybody with additional bright ideas please chip in.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Gentlemen please, please let Mr Bulk finish the LH's that he has already, then let him have a break. ( Maybe a week /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif) Then he can start on the microLH keychain.

Seriously I'd love to be on the list for such an item, but it's not up to us. Mr Bulk and the HAT have done an excellent job with the LH, time now to say whoa, stop. 

Please accept my apologies Charlie if I'm speaking out of turn.


----------



## xochi (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

I'm all for Mr. Bulk taking a break but break or not , I'd be willing to bet that during his relaxation his mind finds lots of time to speculate and ruminate over the interesting possibilities of his next project.

Oh Yeah, I'm with Frenchy on this, no 300.00 Keychain lights, please.


----------



## easilyled (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Hi Charlie, 

As its getting close to shipping now, I just wanted to remind you that I ordered 2 Pila 150-As (at $18 each),
as well as the HA3 LH. I don't know if this was clear on the
order-form 

Thanks,
Daniel/


----------



## Catman10 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

If MR. Bulk could create a compact keychain sized light that is to keychain lights like the Lionheart is to compact lights, I'd be in for several. That would be amazing.


----------



## Likebright (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif Hummmm --
Keychain light. That would round out my Mr. Bulk custom collection quite well- - -
My VIP with it's two recharable AAs pumping juce to its emitter lodged in the BBH. My LionHeart for my EDC and then a keychain light of some kind with "of course" emence output for my car keys. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif Aaa yes.
Mike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*easilyled said:*
Hi Charlie, 

As its getting close to shipping now, I just wanted to remind you that I ordered 2 Pila 150-As (at $18 each),
as well as the HA3 LH. I don't know if this was clear on the
order-form 

Thanks,
Daniel/ 

[/ QUOTE ]


Need your last name...


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Charlie ????
No word on a keychain programmable light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## inboost (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

I think we ought to convince Lumileds to take a 5W and make it into an RGB (should be easy, already has four diodes on board). Then Charlie can make a keychain light that is very bright and allows any color desired too. Of course then a 5mw DPSS 532nm laser diode should be installed in the battery cap for good measure. Talk about upping the ante! I hope Mr. Fusion's technology can be downsized, we're gonna need some power! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## acusifu (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Any battery news-delivery-weather news ?


----------



## bmstrong (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Charlie said:

>>I have already gotten more boards on the way to make up these few additional, uh - "rare"? "collectable"? - ones, with either TWOJ or TYAJ/OJ Luxeon IIIs going into them, and I will likely offer them up in a bit at a slightly inflated price (hey, maybe on e-bay?) after the main batches of lights are done being delivered.

Call me interested. Very interested, if you can squeeze a noticable difference in brightness from them. This should be a month or two away from now?

Brian


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

bmstrong,

Yes, I got more than a few inquiries about that. This is one of the responses I just sent out:

Rest assured all LionHearts have T-binned Lux3's in them, either J or K binned Vf. That is because some overachiever K's will actually outperform the J's and vice versa, so I have to test each one for brightness before they are used due to the still-alive Luxeon Lottery, although the gaps in ratings are getting narrower all the time.

I stated the Luxeon specs for the "error lights" because those are the Bin Codes I happen to have now (can't really get much better ones, at least not in quantity, at this juncture in Luxeon history anyway) and I didn't want anyone thinking these lights would be any less capable in any way aside for the missing the top half of the "H" in the logo marking.

The middle two digits denote color, with WO supposedly being more "natural" and the YA/YO's being more "HID-like" (blue/aqua-white), but color is SUCH an objective thing that I don't test for that; I simply hunt down the color bin codes that are _supposed_ to be the "whitest" or "blue-whitest" and test only for brightness using a constant current bench power supply for consistency.

HTH's...


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

i still prefare the word charlie binned.whcih mean sya get the premiunum.


----------



## xochi (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grouphug.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Thanks!


----------



## Topper (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Mr.Bulk ,How many cells are you short? I ordered the LionHeart 1 150a then sent for the number 118. I would be willing to drop the 150a to help others (and get mine sooner) without a refund on my payment,perhaps I am not alone here others might or even if I stand alone my offer is for real the 18.00 bucks could be used to help feed the HAT Team or donated to CPF or help defray extra costs that have bit you. Your call Sir I and others will respect it. Besides I know A guy that can fix me up with Pila stuff if I need it. He is MY Pila guy.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## rp42995 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

me also drop my extra battery same as Topper to help others and me to /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gifalso put the $18 to the HAT team but I don't mind waiting because I know it will be worth the wait.


----------



## X33 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

My Lion is hopefully already roaring in the cargo hold of a 747 transatlantic mail clipper. I dropped all batteries since I got some here and just can't wait any longer. Cheers to the HAT team.


----------



## easilyled (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Hi Charlie

Re: order of 2 Pila 150As and HA3 LH

My full name is Daniel Zwick - 1st line of address is 4 Mayfields Close

Just wanted to confirm that it was clear in the order form
that there are 2 Pilas.

Thanks


----------



## acusifu (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*


----------



## acusifu (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*


----------



## bald1 (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Charlie,

You're the man /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif! As with others who have posted here, have no fear about the delays. We're all with you on this.

BTW if by chance a local detective yanks yer chain about ignoring 6 lovely college women (all members of the U of H soccer team) who live at the bottom of a hill, the top of which is noted for unsavory activities, you'll know who to blame as the instigator /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif LOL

All the best and my hat is off to you and the HAT team for the efforts being expended; and to Jon for his helping with the battery situation!

--Bob


----------



## Topper (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

I cannot speak for Mr.Bulk however I can let you know You are driving me nuts /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## acusifu (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Topper,

A very noble gesture which is of course appreciated; however, here is the latest deal - I did have SOME batteries and it was a real quandary deciding how to go about disseminating them equitably. I know some paid earlier than others and I wanted to take care of them initially, but then many (including some of the early prepayers) paid extra to select serial numbers as well.

Now once those lights were sorted out by serial number, they were simply getting in the way and in danger of becoming inadvertently grabbed up and packed along with some others, sooooo...

_I have decided on, and have indeed SHIPPED, all serial-number-selected orders. AND I am presently packing and shipping the orders of "lights alone", plus X33's kind gesture of dropping his battery/ies means his light will go out shortly as well.

I also packed and will ship tomorrow as many orders as I could (not many unfortunately) using up the remaining few batteries I had (operative words here are "few" and "had") in order of earliest payments received, which means I finished up those who paid up to August 26th, and once Jon's remaining supply of his battery stock gets here (not that many I am realizing now) I can ship a few orders from those that paid on the 27th. Luckily Paypal lists them in order of TIME paid as well, so all is still as fair as I can make it._

The lights for the resta youse guys I'll get out just as soon as the battery motherlode arrives.

Thanks to all for your kind understanding of my dire situation. I know my reputation for fast and early shipping is becoming tarnished somewhat...*sniff*.


----------



## X33 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Thanks Mr Bulk. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## Cones (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Thanks for the update! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Can I remind you that you are going to add my VIP BH reflector into one of my two full Lionheart kits when you get to them.

Many Thanks
Mark


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

GOOD thing you mentioned that Mark... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Cones (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif

Mark


----------



## gregw (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
... I know my reputation for fast and early shipping is becoming tarnished somewhat...*sniff*. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie,

I don't think you have any worries on that point.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Just build them like you've been doing, giving them cutting edge MRBulk®™ approved functions and features, and we will line up to buy them.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Waiting is NOT an issue.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Thanks Greg, you da man.


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grouphug.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bumpit.gifok i need sleep im geting more silly then normal.but i have erand in 3 hours n long bike ride to get there


----------



## xochi (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Mr. Bulk,

I am thoroughly enjoying the ride. All the way stations, sights along the way , even the bumps in the road are providing for an exquisite state of anticipation I haven't felt since I was a kid waiting for chistmas. Of course now I realize the fun in waiting so it's even better than it was back then. The longer my lionheart stays just beyond the next bend the longer I get to keep on cruisin through the countryside. 

Yeah, I know, I'm cheesey, but I'm havin fun! 

Thanks Mr. Bulk! Send mine last.


----------



## john_bud (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Mr. Bulk Said:
[ QUOTE ]
I also packed and will ship tomorrow as many orders as I could (not many unfortunately) using up the remaining few batteries I had (operative words here are "few" and "had") in order of earliest payments received, which means I finished up those who paid up to August 26th


[/ QUOTE ] 

Arrrrrrgggggghhhhh! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif I just checked my Paypal date stamp and it is the 27th! In the words of that pre-eminent scholar and statesman, Maxwell Smart, "missed it by that much!" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif

Oh well, guess I know the answer to that age old question, How do you make a CPF'er crazy with anticipation? 


But on a more serious note, The speed that these lights have gone from a concept to a shipping product with more features and gee whizies is fast enough to turn the established flashlight companies green with envy. Great Job as usual Mr B!

John Bud


----------



## garsea (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Don't sweat it Charlie, the wait has been exciting with all the updates and progress reports you have been supplying us. After all, it's only been about 4 months since this project got under way. Design build and all. Not too bad I think. Build them and we will buy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/takeit.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/goodjob.gif


----------



## Frame57 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

John

What Time zone are you in? For instance my time stamp on my paypal said 10:24 AM BST (British Summer Time) 27 Aug 2004 however Hawaii is 11 Hours behind BST so Charlie would have recieved my Paypal at 11:24 PM 26 Aug 2004. So you may have squeeked in 

Jim Skinner


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/goodjob.gif

Thanks for the updates. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I'll keep an eye out as well, and I'm sure you'll hear the cheers as soon as people start receiving their lights. Thank you and the HAT team again for your dedication and hard work - this was truly a class act.

Edit: Anyone else hearing "It's Beginning to Look A Lot Like Christmas"? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cue003 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Mr, Bulk

Did any new features/functions make it into this HA3 build?

Hopefully I got lucky on #003 and an overachiever made its way into my light. Probably not knowing my luck but maybe. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*cue003 said:*
Mr, Bulk

Did any new features/functions make it into this HA3 build?

Curtis 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, a small easter eggs, on January the 1 st 2005 at 00:00, press and hold the button until 01:00, and you'll hear " Good Year" in Hawaiian /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Likebright (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Charlie,
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif
Mike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*cue003 said:*
Mr, Bulk

Did any new features/functions make it into this HA3 build?

Hopefully I got lucky on #003 and an overachiever made its way into my light. Probably not knowing my luck but maybe. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks

Curtis 

[/ QUOTE ]

Waaal, AK-shully...there were two upgrades (same ones I will be sending out to the bare Al owners early next year). Not absolutely Necessary but just nice to have:

1) a different, lubed o-ring that sits on the bottom of the circuit board for now-bombproof water sealing. You can actually feel it "bite" into the top edge of the battery tube on the last portion of the final turn - even without a battery installed.

2) a custom-wound tapered coil compression spring replaces the Belleville. It was found that the 150 Pilas were not all exactly the same length and the Belleville washer spring by its very nature will not expand/contract enough to make up for this (that's IF you happen to have two batteries that are of different enough lengths), while the 3/8" travel of the new tapered coil spring easily will.

Now the DOWNSIDE to this improvement is that the battery tube must be completely unscrewed from the head module to break electronic contact, thus enabling switching between the two interfaces or to set the AutoDoze and Forced Brightness features. But given the advantages the new coil spring offers (that of accommodating different-length Pilas as well as better overall "feel" when screwing the body together), it was felt that this more than makes up for the small inconvenience of unscrewing the battery tube completely from the head module when selecting between interfaces or programming.

All HA3s and TW's CPF Special Editions already have these upgrades.

Bare Al owners only need write me (AFTER the first of the year, please!) to get an example of the new o-ring and spring mailed to them 1st-class. This is because some may not actually take their lights fully underwater and it is already water-resistant, and they may not like the inconvenience of totally detaching the tube from the head module to effect programming changes.

Striving to continually improve the product I remain, as ever, your very own


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
_..I have decided on, and have indeed SHIPPED, all serial-number-selected orders...

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif_


----------



## daloosh (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Thanks for the updates and the last minit improvements, Charlie. Now, to wait til next week and camp by the mailbox...
daloosh


----------



## JimH (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
It was found that the 150 Pilas were not all exactly the same length 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have one long and one short 150A. I found that "a little dab 'il do ya" - tin foil that is.


----------



## Matt_USAF (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Too cool Mr. Bulk. 

"Da best Jerry, da best!"

Matt


----------



## Radiant (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Drats, just missed the 26th by a few hours. Hopefully this is still an early one for the 27th though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Date: 
Aug. 27, 2004 
Time: 
04:12:35 PDT


----------



## Topper (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Thank you Mr.Bulk, I had no idea you were so far along, I will start watching the mailbox. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## acusifu (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif Won't be long now !


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Yes Doc, if you special-ordered a serial number ("006", was it?) then yours is already winging its way over...

Something is wrong w/Jon's phone, it's been busy day and night and he has not yet responded to my e-mails. But then he does travel frequently due to his regular job and could be out of town on business right now. Will keep trying...


----------



## acusifu (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Yah !
Thanks to Mr.Bulk and the HAT team !


----------



## javafool (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

I had to get the VIP out and give it a click & a squeeze just to let it know it will still have a good home here after its little brother and sister arrive. Or is that brothers?

No mater, they'll be just one happy family /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grouphug.gif

Thanks Charlie, I guess it's okay to let go and really get excited now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

javafool? Who are you? I didn't ship to nobody named - _javafool_ !!!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

(24 and 48, right? See? I remembered!)


----------



## GadgetGirl (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif I'm looking forward to getting my LH. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Hopefully you'll get more batteries for our orders soon.


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Yes GG, and if not I will need to take an extreme measure - one that will potentially leave me holding 200 extra Pila 150A batteries when the original shipment finally arrives...oh well, I'd rather not think about that right now and hope the original shipment arrives. I was just told that there is a non-delivery slip waiting for me at home (am at work now) because signature was required. If it is The Package, then you all know where I will be heading straight for first thing tomorrow morning!


----------



## javafool (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Boy did this thread ever quiet down in a hurry. Everyone is probably camped out at their mailboxes and just don't have time right now to be sitting in front of their computers LOL.

#24 an #48 is right on the $$$$ Charley. Must have a mind like a steel trap and probably a heart of gold.

Terry

Ho-humm, just waiting for the mail person to come and that perfect key chain light to be invented /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## DavidR (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

The anticipation of this light is killing me!! I know it will be well worth the wait though.


----------



## Likebright (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Charlie,
Did you get my e-mail identifying my self, by my real name, as the one who ordered #144?
NEVER MIND IT JUST ARRIVED! GOT TO PLAY 
thanks

Mike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## lmcmann (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

I heard a noise outside this morning, and jumped up to see if it was the mailman <g>. It was only about 7 hours before he could even possibly show up, but I was hoping. Then I realized what I was doing and laughed my *** off at myself. What can I say?
As far as ending up with 200 'extra' batteries, I don't own any Pila's at this moment (at least until my boxes come), and I see myself starting to tinker with them. I'm very certain that you won't get stuck with anything that you don't really want to. Just drop a note here and we'll take care of you, Charlie.

Larry


----------



## wallyrulz (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

javafool said: [ QUOTE ]
#24 an #48 is right on the $$$$ Charley. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Hendrick fan?


Charlie, let me just say it again. You are the best, and I can't wait. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Going to check the post office in minus-two-hours and counting...


----------



## javafool (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*wallyrulz said:*
javafool said: [ QUOTE ]
#24 an #48 is right on the $$$$ Charley. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Hendrick fan?



[/ QUOTE ]

Is it that obvious? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif Actually the #24 is for Mrs. javafool so that makes mine less difficult to justify /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

.


----------



## wallyrulz (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

1 hr, 11min, 50 sec ... 49 ... 48 ...

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Matt_USAF (Dec 4, 2004)

*Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Well I have to say I am a PROUD owner of a HA3 Lion Heart! It arrived about 30 minutes ago to the lovely gulf coast.

The finish is incredible! It has a satin type finish that is unbelievable!

Charlie is da bomb!

Thanks for everything Mr. Bulk!!!

Matt (looking forward to your next project...)


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

You shipped them all out already??!?


----------



## D-LIGHT (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

LH 071 has arrived.
Thanks Charlie and all the HAT.


----------



## MikeF (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I just got mine!!!!!!!! 12:44pm MST.

I do have a complaint however, it was so well packaged that I couldn't open it without tearing the outer package and shipping label. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif
Otherwise, they are beautiful!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

#299 arrived!!!! Man, this is a GORGEOUS light! 

I've gotta have an easy-duty sheath made out of charcoal grey suede in honor of this beauty.

A <font color="blue"> *CPF Salute* </font> to Charlie and the HAT!!!!! 

Britt


----------



## javafool (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

#24 & #48 are home here in Florida. You outdid yourself again Charley and the HAT! Great job and beautiful flashlights. I thought for sure you must have left something out. Two flashilghts, 4 batteries and a charger all in that leeeeetle box???? They were all in there.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## brnix (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

#009 has landed here in Alabama. This has to be the best looking flashlight I've ever laid eyes upon. And I've had or have most of them at one time or another! Great job Charlie and HAT! Thanks so much once again!

Brandon


----------



## hojobones (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I am so excited waiting for this thing to come im going to burst. It doesnt help checking this tread a 1000 times a day. I think I am going to have to show my mom how to use the charger so when it comes it will be charged when I get home from work. But then again I want to be the person to open the box. Good thing i got 2 batteries I guess, can charge one halfway while the other charges completely. I cant take the suspense!!!! THANK YOU MR BULK!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif


----------



## zackhugh (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I think the batteries come fully charged so you should be ready to go right out of the box. I don't suppose this info helps with the anticipation part, though.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*hojobones said:*
I am so excited waiting for this thing to come im going to burst. It doesnt help checking this tread a 1000 times a day. I think I am going to have to show my mom how to use the charger so when it comes it will be charged when I get home from work. But then again I want to be the person to open the box. Good thing i got 2 batteries I guess, can charge one halfway while the other charges completely. I cant take the suspense!!!! THANK YOU MR BULK!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

They should be charged when you get them. Should only need topping off.


----------



## hojobones (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Oh man, thats even better news. Looks like xmas is coming a little early this year! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## lmcmann (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

#42 got here this afternoon. I would've dropped in here earlier, but I've been playing with it. Amazing light. My only reget is not getting a bare one as well. Charlie, amazing job. Thanks for all your (and the HAT team's) hard work.

Larry


----------



## rp42995 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif #224 made it to NY, very well made, a beauty probably the best of my collection..hats off to you Charlie and the HAT team /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Woo Hoo! THanks guys!


----------



## wallyrulz (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

So were the batteries there? Just getting anxious, sorry. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## prescottrecorder (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Just received #130. Thanks MrBulk. My wife loves the color and since the serial number is the month and day of our wedding anniversary, the light is apparently now hers. Oh well. I've noticed that the color of the beam is quite a bit warmer than my bare LH. The bare seems brighter but the HA renders more natural looking color. I like them both.


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

wallyrulz,

Nope! It was a rather sizable shipment (192 pcs) of TYOK Lux3 stars. I am now told to wait until Tuesday to see about the batteries.

prescottrecorder (hey what's that mean anyway? You a court reporter - or recording studio engineer - in Prescott, AZ or sumpin'?),

Yes, this HA3 run ALL had TWOJ Lux3's, while some of the bare Fast Tracks had TYAJ or TYOJ bin codes which would account for the less warm color from the "WO" color bin designation. Funny, if you shine the WO's on a wall by themselves they do appear nice and white, but next to one a them blue-white HID-type YA/YO Bin Codes (my personal preference actually) the WO suddenly looks yellow or even slightly (*gulp*) green! So the hot tip? NEVER shine'em side by side and you'll be happy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## xochi (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Prescott ,
go to the pound get a puppy and tell your wife it was born on the same day as your anniversary. She'll forget all about the flashlight in short order.


----------



## stringj (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Number 011 received in Jackson, Mississippi. What a light! As much as I like this light, I can't bring myself to say anything derogatory about my recently acquired VIP. It is welcomed by both the VIP and a McLux TK. Thank you Charlie!

Jerry


----------



## wallyrulz (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Thanks Charlie, I promise to try and be patient, though it is getting more difficult. Maybe some of you with your HA3's could help with some pics. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*FNinjaP90 said:*
You shipped them all out already??!? 

[/ QUOTE ]


Ninj, naw, sorry,refer to my post somewhere above. Mostly only the picked serial numbers and a few more (till I ran outta Pila batteries) in order of earliest payment, just breeching into the earliest (by time of day) 8-27 payment dates. It appears I may have to take drastic and risky action soon - like order another shipment of batteries from a different source and hope and pray that the first shipment can be cancelled, but I'll give it 'til Tuesday before that step is taken...


----------



## red_robby (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*xochi said:*
Prescott ,
go to the pound get a puppy and tell your wife it was born on the same day as your anniversary. She'll forget all about the flashlight in short order. 

[/ QUOTE ]
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif maybe name the puppy lion heart


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Or even Lion..._*Cub ???*_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Thanks for letting me know they are arriving safely and within a reasonable time everybody, much appreciated!


----------



## prescottrecorder (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

MrBulk - Well I am a recording engineer, but that doesn't really have anything to do with the name. I'm also a musician and some of my recorders (you know, those whistle things) are made by an instrument maker in Boston named Prescott. 

And I guess that puppy is going to be almost a year old unless I wait until after Jan 30th to make the swap.


----------



## javafool (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Or even Lion..._*Cub ???*_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif



[/ QUOTE ]

It is beginning to sound like a very short vacation /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I need some time to $ave before the next little ... <font color="red"> _Cub_ </font> ... is born. Wonder just how many _Cubs_ will come from a pride of 500 Lions???? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

java - waaal, it takes a pair of lions to make cubs - but then Many cubs could come from that same pair - confusing enough yet? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

prescott, ahhh, now I see. My daughter has Two recorders herself (Yamaha cheapies of course, nothing custom made).


----------



## red_robby (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

there's your next project Charlie... a keychain recorder


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Yup, to record beamshots, runtimes, and...even some audio (such as lion's roar sound bytes?)...


----------



## Crosman451 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Serial #35 arrived in sunny North Carolina today!! This is buy far one of your best Charlie!!

The finish is outstanding and the quality is OVER THE TOP!

Many thanks to you and the HAT Team, outstanding job.

Now I gotta go back outside and play.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## Crosman451 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Without searching through all this tread, can someone give me a quick run down on the proper care and charging of the batteries. Do the two LED's on the charger go from red to green when the charge is complete?


----------



## Topper (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

yep red ta green


----------



## Stephan (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Holy Hand Torch Batman!!!!

Yes indeed, mine arrived in Martinez, CA with today's mail /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif Just got back from a walk with my crazed Jack Russel (a.k.a. "The Mighty Quake"; 22 pounds of fury) and had some quality time in the dark! Charlie, this is a piece of work! Aside from the GREAT overall design (from an aesthetic perspective), function, beam & size make this a really far out tool/toy. I have long considered myself an aficionado of "grown-up" toys, and this truly rocks. Many thanks to you, and of course the HAT. Best regards & Happy Holidays to you, the HAT & all you Flashaholics! 

Stephan /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

i knew everyone would love this light


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif


----------



## brnix (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I've got a couple of pics of the Lionheart along with some of it's "friends" I would like to share but I am somewhat ignorant on how to post pictures. I believe you have to have a hosting service but I don't have one. Anyone care to help?


----------



## Trev1960 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Hi Mr Bulk, i see that the HA3 ordered with a specific serial number have been sent first (as they should), have the LH's without batteries been sent yet? I am in Australia and just wondering when I could expect it, it is no big deal really just interested.

Thank You


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I received #15. Very nice. It's alot smaller than I imagined.
It's a bit short and stubby but it fits well in the hand. The finned
knurling feels like normal knurling however, it really grips well.
A few times I was afraid it was going to slip out of my hand when I
was flipping it to tactical style, but the knurling made it stick 
well. 

I've already swapped the star out with a LuxIII royal blue and ran it
for a cycle and swapped it back to the TWOJ.


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

4sevens - how did you swap it out? I'd like to know - did you have to solder anything on/off for this? 

Global Priority's 4-6 days, plus whatever time it takes for Customs to clear things... dang. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif

Time to keep an eye out for the mailman. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## RH (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Any pics you lucky people????


----------



## brnix (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Hold tight RH. Should have someone posting 3 pics for me in a few. Keep in mind I am NOT a photographer by trade so no jokes about my pics.....thanks!

Brandon


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Pics from brnix:


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

BTW, those are nice photos, nothing at all to be ashamed of, trust me.


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Haesslich said:*
4sevens - how did you swap it out? I'd like to know - did you have to solder anything on/off for this? 


[/ QUOTE ]

Easy, after removing the bezel, only two points to unsolder on the
star. Another star drops right in.


----------



## brnix (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Thanks for posting these for me and for the compliment oeo2oo! Hopefully it will at least give some other size comparisons for those that don't have the LH yet and also wanted to show off my two "daily protectors". It is one awesome light, that's for sure!

Brandon


----------



## brnix (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Also, the Arc in the far right of the pic is actually a AA not a AAA. Just wanted to be sure that was clear.
And of course, just for good measure, from left to right:
Surefire C3, U2, and E2E, VIP, LH, and the AA Arc


----------



## Rudi (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

For months we heard how bright it is.
For months we heard how small it is.
For months we heard about its incredible features and how intuitive it is to operate. 
There was endless debate over the finish, and polls were taken before decisions were made. Some cheered and some grumbled with acceptance.
Then came the pictures and we could appreciate the beauty of design, the fineness of machining and evenness of HA3. 
Having read every post of every applicable thread I felt that I knew this light quite well, and yet, I was totally unprepared for the finished product in my hand, which far transcends every superlative inflicted upon it these past few months. Huge wow factor, all of it about substance and none of it about hype. 

The English language is defficient in its ability to adequately describe the full magnificence Charlie's brilliant creation. IMHO


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*4sevens said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Haesslich said:*
4sevens - how did you swap it out? I'd like to know - did you have to solder anything on/off for this? 


[/ QUOTE ]

Easy, after removing the bezel, only two points to unsolder on the
star. Another star drops right in. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah - I thought they were potted in pretty well, like someone commented after receiving a Fast Track Bare Al. If that's the case, then I look forward to the day Lumileds ships Lux III's with XWOJ-bins. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Or something with similar output and input requirements. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/stupid.gif

PS: That's a REALLY nice finish there, on the LH.


----------



## Luff (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

020 came today. Excellent piece of equipment. Am finding it a little awkward to find the button quickly in the dark, but expect that to resolve itself soon.

Marvelous throw, color and flexibility!


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Haesslich said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*4sevens said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Haesslich said:*
4sevens - how did you swap it out? I'd like to know - did you have to solder anything on/off for this? 


[/ QUOTE ]

Easy, after removing the bezel, only two points to unsolder on the
star. Another star drops right in. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah - I thought they were potted in pretty well, like someone commented after receiving a Fast Track Bare Al. If that's the case, then I look forward to the day Lumileds ships Lux III's with XWOJ-bins. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Or something with similar output and input requirements. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/stupid.gif

PS: That's a REALLY nice finish there, on the LH.



[/ QUOTE ]

Hmmmmm....How can you even think about un-doing all of Charlie's hard work???

Just kidding guys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

Aloha,
Bill


----------



## BVH (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Just got back from a day in Narita Japan and what, to my surprise was waiting for me??? My #174 Leo! All the words and pictures on the numerous LH threads don't do justice to this magnificent work of functional art! Charlie, it is simply a masterpiece! Thank you so much! I can't wait for the keychain light! Thank you, Thank you, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Luff said:*
020 came today. Excellent piece of equipment. Am finding it a little awkward to find the button quickly in the dark, but expect that to resolve itself soon.


[/ QUOTE ]

i had the same problem... took me a few seconds to turn on the
light in my pocket.


----------



## idleprocess (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

They're arriving all over the country, but not yet in DFW. As usual.

I guess I'll look for mine next week.


----------



## shannow (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Mr Bulkyman
For those who have ordered a lionheart + 2 batteries, when can we expect delivery?


----------



## Minjin (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

You guys are definitely making me anxious. I guess I don't mind waiting a few more weeks if need be. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Mark


----------



## Sakugenken (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

When I saw people posting that their LionHeart's had arrived I figured I wouldn't see mine in Japan for a week or two. When we got back from dinner there was a little package sitting in the foyer and WOW! The fit and finish are excellent. I wanted to start playing with it right away but I am in the middle of setting up the Christmas decorations. Even as I take I minute to write this message there are choruses of "DADDY, DADDY!!! 
It looks like this might be replacing my Arc4 as the first light I reach for.
Thanks!


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

What pleasure to see all these happy people /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif
Charlie, you are a magician /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*shannow said:*
Mr Bulkyman
For those who have ordered a lionheart + 2 batteries, when can we expect delivery? 

[/ QUOTE ]

As I said a few posts above, I have been told the batteries may arrive at the dealer's as early as Tuesday. Then they ship to me. Then I sort out the orders and how many batteries each one gets, then I pack. Then I print and affix shipping labels after which they are taken to the post office. That's the best estimate I have so far.

If the batteries do not arrive at the dealer's by Tuesday, then as I also said a few posts above, I may take a more drastic step, such as make refunds for the batteries and ship just the lights/chargers. Then when the batteries finally Do arrive at the dealer's you can buy them directly from him, if you have not sourced batteries elsewhere by then. The LionHeart will also run on a Pila 150S battery with the same output and features, but with perhaps 15-20% less capacity (run time). It will even run (with spacer) on a single CR123 cell, although at significantly reduced brightness.

Thank you for the kind, positive, and even eloquent comments from those who have received their lights. To the rest so patiently waiting (or not), I do apologize at the development of a situation beyond the scope of my personal control. At this point I wish I could manufacture the dang batteries myself... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## LightChucker (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Crosman451 said:*
Without searching through all this tread, can someone give me a quick run down on the proper care and charging of the batteries. Do the two LED's on the charger go from red to green when the charge is complete? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ya know, to a color-blind person it doesn't help to know the answer to this question. Both colors look the same. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

I just wish that, instead of color-coding things like this, that they would do something like put 4 LEDs on the chargers - for example, the top 2 lights would mean "charged", and the bottom 2 LEDs would mean "charging".

Chuck


----------



## LightChucker (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

brnix,

These are great pictures! Even the black lights show up well.

Have you ever noticed how even professional photos of black objects are sometimes hard to see? I think that happens because they use automatic light exposure for the entire picture. Automatic is fine, but only if you set the exposure on the black object. That is, if you get your light reading by normal framing, the camera will get the average of all objects in the picture. Since the black object is such a small percentage of the picture, the camera under-exposes the black objects.

The answer is to take the reading directly off of the black object. That is, first frame the black object in the center of the picture, take your light reading by pressing the button only half-way down. While holding the button down: re-frame your picture (still holding the button half-way down), and finally, click.

Anyway, great pictures, and great subjects too!

Chuck


----------



## zipperhead (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Can't wait to get mine!! OF course I could have gotten it sooner if I had gone with bare aluminum or picked out a serial number. But I think I will be extremely happy with the one I picked.


----------



## Christoph (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I have no words to describe how this marvel makes me feel.Many thanks Charlie. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/goodjob.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif


----------



## Wave (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Patiently waiting in Long Island, NY /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/awman.gif


----------



## xochi (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Sheesh!!! You Guys are KILLING me !! I thought I was enjoying the anticipation but it's starting to become like a hive of bees flying around under my skin. I can't wait.... and probabally two weeks for us cheapskates that didn't reserve serial numbers. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Damn - they're already in Japan? Looks like it's a race between Customs and everything else. How big was the package?


----------



## Likebright (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

GOT IT!!!!!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Mac (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Help Ma Boab ma Kilts on fire with the anticipation!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif <font color="red"> </font>


----------



## Likebright (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Fortified and ready for duty LH received.
THANK YOU Charlie.
Mike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Topper (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Maybe Monday I hope /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## xochi (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Hey Like, that's pretty cool. Howdjadodat?


----------



## Likebright (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

a yL back I got some end caps with my AA battery tube for my VIP I inquired where to get them and orderd a bunch you get a load of em for 5 to 6 bucks a got a bunch of different sizes and I found I can stretch and cut them to fit my lights. Thus protecting the finish from dropping and such.
Check here for the caps:
http://www.mcmaster.com/asp/enter.asp?pagenum=3475
Mike


----------



## bald1 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

John,

Mine was 28 August and a non-serialized flavor HA3 with one 150A battey, so I too will undoubtedly be in the later group. Given all the logistics nightmares Charlie is facing, being in the later grouping isn't a big issue for me at all. I just appreciate everything he's been doing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

--Bob


----------



## bald1 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
If the batteries do not arrive at the dealer's by Tuesday, then as I also said a few posts above, I may take a more drastic step, such as make refunds for the batteries and ship just the lights/chargers. Then when the batteries finally Do arrive at the dealer's you can buy them directly from him, if you have not sourced batteries elsewhere by then. The LionHeart will also run on a Pila 150S battery with the same output and features, but with perhaps 15-20% less capacity (run time). It will even run (with spacer) on a single CR123 cell, although at significantly reduced brightness. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Charlie,

I don't know about others, but I don't have a receiving mode for paypal and my sole experience with such a refund was a nightmare no ifs ands or buts. So I certainly hope this battery situation doesn't develop such that it forces you to do something like that. Argh..............

BTW you ignored my tease about setting you up to get your chain pulled by a local detective.... am I treading on thin ice with such?


--Bob


----------



## Crosman451 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Here are a few pictures of serial #35. One GREAT little flashlight!


----------



## DavidR (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Nice pics Cross!! I see your a big Microtech fan, very nice.
What kind of damascus is that on th LCC?


----------



## dbrad (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Hey Mike- So what vinyl cap sizes did you find fit the best? -David


----------



## loalight (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Nice- and if you still have the sheath for that Microtech, it works quite well for the LH.


----------



## Crosman451 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

DavidR - This is a run down from Microtech. There were only 20 LCC custom made like this. Hand ground Mike Norris Damascus blade Damascus bolster DA LCC with White MOP scales, Red Back spacer, Satin hardware, Special pouch, and Certificate of authenticity from MT 05/2001 = $1200+ 

The guy's handle was "Chief" I believe, he special ordered these from Microtech. I was one of the lucky ones to throw my name in the hat at the right time. They sold really fast from what I remember.


----------



## cue003 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

My HA3 LH showed up. Yippie. Man is this thing sweet. The fit and finish is top notch. 

Thanks Charlie. Looking forward to the last piece.... the CPF special.

Curtis


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

We'll see if it shows up tomorrow morning, or if I have to wrestle with the people at Customs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Catman10 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I'm hoping that mine comes soon as well, but I think tomorrow won't be likely. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Catman10 said:*
I'm hoping that mine comes soon as well, but I think tomorrow won't be likely. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

If you get yours tomorrow, then I know to look for mine at the post office. If not, then it'll probably be like the end of the week, given Canadian Customs. I'll bet you a beer that it's already in Canada and is either in the tender hands of Customs in Vancouver, or else is on a truck making its way into Alberta by now...


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Hello Charlie,

Today one good news.... I received My HAIII LionHeart /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

And one bad news...... it's really the #13 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif When I insert battery, the light flash low then Hight and goes out....it seems that the switch won't work....Has there it something that I can do ?
It's my fault, I wanted number 13 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## cy (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

waiting for mine in Oklahoma...


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif When I insert battery, the light flash low then Hight and goes out....it seems that the switch won't work....Has there it something that I can do ?
It's my fault, I wanted number 13 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think I've been having some weird intermitant switch problems too. I'm going to read the instructions to see if it's oporator error... it really is easy to use so I think I'm doing everything right.


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I'm sure it's not an operator error, because my bare Al LH goes well... On My HAIII, it seems the switch protective rubber block the electronic switch...maybe it's possible to remove this rubber, but I don't know how and I don't want to damage it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Ok, Ok........It's my first mod and I think Charlie will appreciate it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
Because I was sure that my problem came from the swich, I used a hair dryer to remove the switch rubber cap......Yes, it was that !!! The red switch was blocked by the body because it was bad centered, so I recentered it and now...My LH goes well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
So, if somebody have this kind of problem, I hope my experience will help them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

And Charlie, I am like you, I prefer the bare-al LED bin, later I'll post a beam comparison between this two LionHeart.

Many thanks again for your quick sending /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

PS : When I set back the rubber, the switch remain pushed..any idea ?


----------



## 83Venture (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Looks like TACTICAL WAREHOUSE ships the Black LionHeart orders out on Wed.


----------



## Likebright (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

David,
I used 9753K86 1" long 7/8" inner diameter. I heated it up to streatch it over the head after cutting out the end. It then curvers nicely over the front of the bezel. The body - I just slid em over it.The dang things are virtually industructable. They are easily removed. I have tried several different configurations.
Mike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## georges80 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*FrenchyLed said:*
Ok, Ok........It's my first mod and I think Charlie will appreciate it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
Because I was sure that my problem came from the swich, I used a hair dryer to remove the switch rubber cap......Yes, it was that !!! The red switch was blocked by the body because it was bad centered, so I recentered it and now...My LH goes well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
So, if somebody have this kind of problem, I hope my experience will help them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

PS : When I set back the rubber, the switch remain pushed..any idea ? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Frenchy, Charlie will have to come up with the rubber fix for you.

But, to confirm and for others: The fact that the LED came on dim then bright when you first applied power (screwed in the battery) is a clear indicator that the switch is stuck pressed in. What it's doing is going into the configuration menu (see manual) since the button was pressed down when power was first applied.

george.


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Thanks George, I appreciate your informations, but it is necessary to leave Charlie to sleep a little , he has some more work to do later , and then I am not in a hurry /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Likebright: How does it affect the gripability or the heat transfer?


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Pascal, datasaurusrex (and any others?):

We went with a slightly thicker o-ring on the HA3s and TW/CPF Editions (used 2x19 metric) to make the light truly waterproof rather than just "dunkable"; however, the switch is mounted to the circuit board which can twist slightly off-center when tightening or loosening the battery tube. This thicker o-ring is lightly silicon-lubed to ameliorate the effect and all lights were tested prior to shipping, but apparently it can still happen. I apologize for this apparent design flaw (it now appears bore-sealing vs end-sealing might have been a better choice!) but size considerations such as battery tube wall thickness limited the number of traditional approaches to the overall design. Once the switch is centered it should not present a problem; conversely if waterproofing (rather than just "dunkability") is not required then a thinner o-ring (or even none at all!) will eliminate this problem.

Pascal,

On the rubber switch cap, these are injection molded and despite testing prior to shipping it may be that not all caps are of exactly the same thickness; I will send you another although in the meantime you can fold the cap in half backwards (inside-out), the carefully shave off a bit of the inner center surface using a razor blade. This will create a groove when the cap is allowed to snap back to shape, but continuing this procedure several times by turning the cap 45-90 degrees will create a cap that is thinner in the center that will not apply undue pressure on the switch.

Also the technique to reinstall the cap is to fold it in half (the other way this time, not inside out) and stuff one folded edge fully into the groove channel of the switch hole, working your way around the rest of the cap using your fingernail to tuck in the edge. But again I will get another switchcap out to you.


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Many thanks Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif
I tried another method before you post here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I put the rubber under a bronze pillar for one hour...and retry to put the cap on the switch..and this time it works..

Anyway, I want to say that these flashlights are really awesome, and I am sincere, it is not a free advertisement /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Holy Criminy, Batman, this light is awesome! Just got my gorgeous HA3 Lion Heart today and it really IS just what everyone else is saying...sensational! The color is so cool, so totally different than any other light I have. My only dilemma now is which one to carry (my bare AL Fast Track Lion Heart of my HA3 Lion Heart). What a great problem to have. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## marcspar (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Same 'problem' here! (AND I am still tossing and turning over the black cpf version.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif)

Thank you Charlie, George, Paul and all the HAT members!

Marc


----------



## Likebright (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Haesslich,
Have had no problem with this jacketing as far as heat dispersion goes I have done similar things to my VIP and Arc 4. This material can take 140º they say. I like the feel of the rubbery stuff as far as grip goes and it is a bit of a easier feel in my pocket. On the down side it does hid the beautiful craftsmanship & design of the light. That is why I like being able to take it off.
Mike /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## mst3k (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Wow! I love the Bare Al LH, and just now Im sitting here at work and the cutest little girl ever brings me a USPS package with my LH HaIII #033. It is beautiful! Thanks so much Charlie. Works perfect looks amazing. Hopefully by the end of the week Dan will send me my CPF SE and I will own the whole set! This Rocks!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif !!!


----------



## bindibadgi (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Woohoo! I got mine - No.27 is now in my pocket. It's so small that I can hardly even tell it's there! It won't be there for long though, because I'll be fiddling with it and using it so constantly. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thanks Charlie! And thanks HAT! I still think it is incredible that you were able to get this thing from concept to my pocket so darn quick, let alone such a *gorgeous* thing as it is! I love it; instant favourite.

I still need to get an adaptor so that I can charge the Pilas, so I'm running on the juice that came in the package.

Thanks again, I can't say how impressed I am guys, I am awed!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## idleprocess (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

099 arrived in DFWland today.

I even managed to figure out how to *switch to* _and_ *use* mode 1 (weep for me - I had to read the _instructions_)! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

After wrestling a package open from the mailman today I found two classy looking black boxes. "Oh, there is something in the boxes. LH is HERE!" The lights look wonderful and the beams are white to me. Dimming up and down soooo smoothly. The LH is a very slick light.

LH numbers 46 and 127, chargers and cells have arrived in CA.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Just got mine...now which one should I EDC HA, Alum, or Black?


----------



## Topper (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Still waiting here for #118 they seem to be popping up all around me perhaps tomorrow will pan out I can wait.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif (they are coming USPS right?)


----------



## loalight (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Yep, HALH#001 just arrived (or rather I invaded the mailroom and wrested it from them). Gorgeous! Very silky anodizing.

It will now replace my bare Al in the pocket. hot damn!!


----------



## PaulW (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Hi Charlie,

I'm feeling a little lost. Perhaps some others are too.

As I remember reading in this thread a few days ago, you have shipped the lights that were paid for somewhere around 26 August or before and you are awaiting batteries before sending out the remaining lights. 

I searched through this thread for updates, but it's getting a little congested. I hope I haven't missed anything. I have a vision of waiting for my lights long after you've sent them all. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Sorry to dramatize my paranoia here, but it's always difficult waiting for a light. It would be nice to find updates easily accessed by my old dial-up access. Perhaps you could post updates at the beginning of the thread, as you have done on other threads. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Paul


----------



## MicroE (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Paul---If you paid after August 26 AND ordered a battery then your order has probably not been shipped. 
Charlie was hoping to have the new order of Pilas by Tuesday, otherwise he would have to do something drastic.
---Marc


----------



## Justintoxicated (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Charlie,
I think I ordered my light on the 26th or 27th but I ordered it with an extra battery, then 2 more batteries a couple months ago (4 total) does this mean my LH will be delayed for being so Battery Greedy?


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I am really sorry PaulW, rest assured I will update as soon as I hear news on them batteries. Will do it on the first post of this here thread then, too. Again I apologize to all those who are waiting...

BTW the _Next_ light, if I ever come back from vacation that is, will certainly not be made available with batteries/chargers directly from me. If it uses a rechargeable system I will just have everyone buy them directly from the vendor(s). I only did it this way this time to:

1) teach myself a lesson? Heh heh.

2) help the vendors increase their sales and gain exposure for their product line.

3) get my blood pressure up, it was just too dang low.

4) tarnish my reputation, it was just too dang clean.

5) save the vendors from having to accept/pack/ship Hundreds of new orders.

6) all of the above.

7) none of the above.


Just passin' the time while we wait...


----------



## Catman10 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

So you're saying that you're coming back from vacation and have plans for a new light!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Well thanks for letting us save on the 150A's!! Lets see...300 lights x $6/150A shipped = $1800! Thanks!


----------



## mst3k (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Hehehehhe. No Charlie!! The real reason you did the battery thing is cause you are a really great guy and you knew that by buying in "Bulk" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif you would be able to pass along a substantial savings to the folks that would buy your very fine "Work of Art" Even though its been troublesome, make no mistake about it. I for one, and I'm sure I speak for others, really appreciate the hell out it my friend!

Gary


----------



## Glow_Worm (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Woo hoo, my LH arrived today, #117 (hey nice lucky numbers, 7 & 11)! I'm glad I skipped buying the battery for it if that got it here sooner. Man this is a beautiful light. Thanks so much Charlie!

--kirk


----------



## inboost (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Charlie,

I just got my light today, thank you so very much for creating such a great daily companion! It's hard to believe I got along so long without it. To all who are waiting, you're in for a treat! I'm off to a trade show for a week and I will put it into severe duty only 12 hours after receiving it. I just hope TSA doesn't suddenly come up with a reason to confiscate it (I'll be sure to have it on low when they turn it on for inspection). Of course I'll crank it back up once 'on the floor' to blind argumentative tradeshow attendees into submission /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

And talk about a great lottery assigned serial number: 45
I guess I'll have to drag out a companion for the oblilgitory 'I Got Mine Today' pictures /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

















Thanks again for your contribution to this community, it can't be said enough!


----------



## indenial (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Light received. All I can say is WOW! Congratulations on a magnificent creation Mr. Bulk!


----------



## BC0311 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Very cool photos, Inboost! How about that? Serial #45 

Very sharp Government Model!


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

every time i look at my lh i just smile its so cool


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Hello Charlie,

I don't know when I ordered my lights, but

*My Part of the PRIDE of Hawaii arrived today. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif*

I have been petting them this evening and they are purring happily. You should see the gleam in their eyes...

This light is beyond my wildest expectations. A true work of art, and functional too.

Once again, thanks Charlie.

Tom


----------



## GJW (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

So are the selected serial numbers shipping before the random serial numbers?


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

GJW: As he explained about four days ago, he was and is short of cells, so was shipping the serial numbered ones first, along with the ones who didn't have batteries or who had paid up before August 26, since that's all he had time for. And since the picked numbers were already handy, and threatened to get in the way of shipping the others, he sent 'em first.. which is why people were getting them a day or two later. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Even in Japan. Except in Canada, because the Customs people are evil Socialists. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Yeah sorry GJW, I am hopefully getting word tomorrow.


----------



## KevinL (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Charlie: we understand how it's like. I'm going through something similar right now because the postal service has mislaid some reflectors that are supposed to be going out to clients.. not as many as yours, but still, I feel bad keeping people waiting. 

It's that time of the year where a system, which functions normally for 10 months a year, completely and utterly falls apart under the load.


----------



## wallyrulz (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I got it, and I'm speechless ... and I get paid to talk! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Charlie, I can't think of enough good things to say, so I'll just say thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## zackhugh (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
BTW the _Next_ light, if I ever come back from vacation that is, will certainly not be made available with batteries/chargers directly from me. If it uses a rechargeable system I will just have everyone buy them directly from the vendor(s). I only did it this way this time to:

1) teach myself a lesson? Heh heh.

2) help the vendors increase their sales and gain exposure for their product line.

3) get my blood pressure up, it was just too dang low.

4) tarnish my reputation, it was just too dang clean.

5) save the vendors from having to accept/pack/ship Hundreds of new orders.

6) all of the above.

7) none of the above.


Just passin' the time while we wait... 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's OK. Maybe this experience also raised your body temperature by two degrees so you don't feel the heat so quickly. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## ZENGHOST (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*zackhugh said:*
That's OK. Maybe this experience also raised your body temperature by two degrees so you don't feel the heat so quickly. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## inboost (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Thanks BC0311! That was my first firearm, and a very dear one to me. I still remember the first ad I saw for it in 'Guns & Ammo' back in 1984. They had the pistol in a dishwasher to announce the new stainless finish. So serial #45 suits quite well for my LionHeart. Now I'm trying to resist ordering a black CPF edition to match my Colt Python. Wouldn't that be a great photo?


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

HAW!!! Good thing Darryl's web access is spotty - but he WILL indeed read this someday!


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

anybody thought of this?: MicroHeart torch. lux 1 watt, cr2, lh circuit, 17mm ims reflector?

neg


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Uh, yes. Might be a little too dim and un-throwing fer me though. The LionCub will be similar, but not quite _That_ small. There'd be nowhere to grip it... not to mention it absolutely HAS to throw across a football field at night minimum, or my name ain't


----------



## diggdug13 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Charlie and HAT team,
I just wanted to say thank you. If it wasn't for the creative genius of people like you people like me would only beable to buy little sparkly rocks for our wives instead of getting a white dwarf crammed in a flashlight case with: Made in Hawaii on the side. you can just put my name down for your next creation your lights only get better so I gotta see (have) whatever comes next.

Doug


----------



## X33 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Dear Charlie,
the shipping address for my LionHeart has changed. Email sent. Sorry for the trouble and thanks again. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Charlie,

Regarding the alodine coating, it seems like only the threads
were tinted? The inside of the body isn't tinted with alodine
which defeats the purpose bc conducting through alodine instead
of aluminum reduces resistance.

Also, what is the material of that ferrous spring at the bottom?
I for a resistance reading from the thread to the spring of 0.2 ohms
(no matter how I shifted it around) Assuming an initial current of 
1.2A that translates a loss of (I^2 * r) .288 watts.

Another funny thing, I think the board in my light is shifting a
bit also (like some reports). Sometimes after replacing the battery,
the button doesn't respond and sometimes I think it's constantly
pressed because in mode 2, it goes through the lockout sequence.


----------



## bmstrong (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Quick question? Somewhere in the wealth of the LH material on the CPF, I think, that Charlie was planning on selling Leather Holsters made specifically for the LH. Any news on these? Or is this thinking the product of working a double shift, then staying awake for another 12 hours?

Brian


----------



## bmstrong (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Quick question? Somewhere in the wealth of the LH material on the CPF, I think, that Charlie was planning on selling Leather Holsters made specifically for the LH. Any news on these? Or is this thinking the product of working a double shift, then staying awake for another 12 hours?

(If I posted this double, my bad. Lack of sleep..)

Brian


----------



## InitialImage (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I posted the following on another thread, but I thought I'd post it here also:

Serial no. 043 arrived in East Texas(Tyler) today.
This light is awesome. I still can't believe how small this light is. I've seen pictures, but I never grasped its tiny size.

I have my own company and do cnc machining. I set a high standard for the parts I ship out and I must say that the quality of this light is absolutely beautiful and unsurpassed. I am extremely impressed. I've been working on my own design for a light and the bar has been set very very high. 

My LionHeart and my Aleph III are my two favorite lights. Thanks for making this light available. 

Did I say I liked this light?


----------



## Catman10 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Haesslich said:*
he sent 'em first.. which is why people were getting them a day or two later. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Even in Japan. Except in Canada, because the Customs people are evil Socialists. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yes, mine did not arrive yesterday. I'm sure that customs has flagged all my packages as "Cool Toys" and likely play with them all day. But I guess, who can blame em?


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

If anybody was dissatisfied with the LionHeart (can it arrive?) I am sure that Charlie would please to resume it free of charge... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

And another thought, after 2 days with my two LH, finally I like the TWOJ bin ( HA III LH) because the color are more realistic.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif But, I like my TY?? bin ( bare AL LH), that's only different /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## PaulW (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
. . . I will update as soon as I hear news on them batteries. . . . 

[/ QUOTE ]

Many thanks, Charlie. I now know for sure that nothing's lost in the mail. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Paul


----------



## karlthev (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I just got MY LionHeart yesterday!!! Boy oh boy!!!! Best dang light I own!


----------



## georges80 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*4sevens said:*
Regarding the alodine coating, it seems like only the threads
were tinted? The inside of the body isn't tinted with alodine
which defeats the purpose bc conducting through alodine instead
of aluminum reduces resistance.

Also, what is the material of that ferrous spring at the bottom?
I for a resistance reading from the thread to the spring of 0.2 ohms
(no matter how I shifted it around) Assuming an initial current of 
1.2A that translates a loss of (I^2 * r) .288 watts.


[/ QUOTE ]

I definitely had too much time on my hands this morning AND I just had to play with the 6 LH's that are currently in my possession /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I removed the coil spring from the housing. Applying constant current 1A close to the ends of the spring contacts and then measuring the voltage right at the spring ends (where the metal is cut) I found 0.07V - so that means 0.07ohms spring resistance. 

Now, to put that in perspective - there's a lot worse than that happening in a switch like the Kroll or any other spring based switch.

Next, I took a 1/4" solid brass rod (about 4" long) and applied 1A to each end and measured essentially zero volts across it.

Next, I removed the coil spring and pushed the 1/4" brass rod down to make contact with the base of the inside of the housing. I applied 1A to the end of the rod and the threaded section of the battery tube. I measured essentially 0 volts drop. Therefore the battery tube provides an excellent and VERY minimal loss to the circuit - and the alodine coating on just the spring base and threaded area is more than sufficient at the current levels we're dealing with here.

I then pushed the coil spring back down and used the brass rod to make contact with the top of the coil spring. I applied pressure comparable to what I feel the battery applies when the whole unit is screwed together. I applied 1A again between the end of the brass rod and the external threaded area (point contact) and measured about 0.07V again. So, the entire battery tube circuit (including the coil spring) provides about a 0.07ohm resistance path.

I'm sure for the totally [email protected] retentive amongst us (not pointing any fingers here) - some enterprising soul will start to provide gold plated coil springs soon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Hmm - wonder if Charlie used oxygen free cables between the LH driver and the Luxeon - I might be asking for a refund soon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif

cheers,
george.


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Catman10 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Haesslich said:*
he sent 'em first.. which is why people were getting them a day or two later. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Even in Japan. Except in Canada, because the Customs people are evil Socialists. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yes, mine did not arrive yesterday. I'm sure that customs has flagged all my packages as "Cool Toys" and likely play with them all day. But I guess, who can blame em? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Damn you. I'm just above you, city-wise, and they haven't shown up with mine yet - not yesterday, not today. And I haven't received a notice from Canada Post to say it's waiting for me. I'll check later today at the post office to see if they've got it.


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*bmstrong said:*
Quick question? Somewhere in the wealth of the LH material on the CPF, I think, that Charlie was planning on selling Leather Holsters made specifically for the LH. Any news on these? Or is this thinking the product of working a double shift, then staying awake for another 12 hours?

(If I posted this double, my bad. Lack of sleep..)

Brian 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, Ron Ryder's making holsters for these - BC3011 made a post about this a while ago on the HA III Pictures thread; they're looking at an LEO-suitable model (fits on an LEO belt, short flap) and a svelte 'urban prowler' model.


----------



## MrMimizu (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I'm in toronto and I've yet to receive mine.
I'm home today and nothing. 
Got all excited when I heard doorbell but turned out to be Purolator guy with another package i'm waiting on..


[ QUOTE ]
Damn you. I'm just above you, city-wise, and they haven't shown up with mine yet - not yesterday, not today. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MrMimizu said:*
I'm in toronto and I've yet to receive mine.
I'm home today and nothing. 
Got all excited when I heard doorbell but turned out to be Purolator guy with another package i'm waiting on..


[ QUOTE ]
Damn you. I'm just above you, city-wise, and they haven't shown up with mine yet - not yesterday, not today. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]

I figure that, if Catman got his, I should've got mine by now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Which means I'll check the post office in a few hours, to see if they just dropped it off there...


----------



## kevindick (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

#294 was waiting for me when I got back from the office yesterday. I was too busy playing to post here then. Despite my wife's rolling eyes when I asked here if she wanted to see the coolest flashlight ever ("You say that every time.), this is the coolest flashlight ever.

It has great visual and tactile appeal. The brightness, is of course, legendary. It doesn't outpower my LuxV with a DB750 in an Aleph3, but it's good enough that I may stop carrying the Aleph3 when I walk the dog. Charlie is not blowing smoke when he says the interface is easy to use. Right out of the box, I played with it for about 2 minutes to have it completely mastered.

A really nice piece of work.


----------



## Graywolf (Dec 7, 2004)

Charlie,
Beautiful precision instrument. Attention to detail is outstanding. A very sincere " <font color="red"> *THANK YOU* </font> " for my best Christmas present.


----------



## BigHonu (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*zackhugh said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
BTW the _Next_ light, if I ever come back from vacation that is, will certainly not be made available with batteries/chargers directly from me. If it uses a rechargeable system I will just have everyone buy them directly from the vendor(s). I only did it this way this time to:

1) teach myself a lesson? Heh heh.

2) help the vendors increase their sales and gain exposure for their product line.

3) get my blood pressure up, it was just too dang low.

4) tarnish my reputation, it was just too dang clean.

5) save the vendors from having to accept/pack/ship Hundreds of new orders.

6) all of the above.

7) none of the above.


Just passin' the time while we wait... 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's OK. Maybe this experience also raised your body temperature by two degrees so you don't feel the heat so quickly. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif
that is classic!


----------



## Catman10 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Haesslich said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MrMimizu said:*
I'm in toronto and I've yet to receive mine.
I'm home today and nothing. 
Got all excited when I heard doorbell but turned out to be Purolator guy with another package i'm waiting on..


[ QUOTE ]
Damn you. I'm just above you, city-wise, and they haven't shown up with mine yet - not yesterday, not today. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]

I figure that, if Catman got his, I should've got mine by now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Which means I'll check the post office in a few hours, to see if they just dropped it off there... 

[/ QUOTE ]
I think you may have misread my post. I have yet to recieve mine, as well. When I do, I'll take it outside at 10pm, turn it up into the sky and bump it up to full power. You should be able to see it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif


----------



## GadgetGirl (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

So, when I get my LH, I have to post a picture of it with a gun and/or knife? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## NITEFISH (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Got mine (#30)yesterday afternoon. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gifMr. B /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## Leow (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*GadgetGirl said:*
So, when I get my LH, I have to post a picture of it with a gun and/or knife? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
Hmmm,
I do own a penknife but there aren't many guns here in the UK (I met a farmer who owned a shotgun once). Perhaps I'll post a picture alongside one of my unicycles when mine arrives!

LeoW


----------



## karlthev (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Truly, by far, the finest "flash" light I have ever owned and I own 
> some of the finest! Superior, superior design, workmanship and 
> performance. I say that you should have this in the Museum of Modern Art. I am most impressed
> Charlie!!!


----------



## bmstrong (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

>>Yes, Ron Ryder's making holsters for these - BC3011 made a post about this a while ago on the HA III Pictures thread; they're looking at an LEO-suitable model (fits on an LEO belt, short flap) and a svelte 'urban prowler' model. 

Thanks. Does Ron visit the CPF? I'd love to see some pics of these.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

Another question? At the risk of being "cut off" (LOL!), and more importantly, before I possibly fry my LH /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif, will the LH take one of Jon's R123's? 

Brian


----------



## ronson5 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

got mine yesterday. thanks a bunch, charlie. the LH worked fine with the r123.  ran it for about 40 min last nite with it.


----------



## Topper (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Still waiting /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## wallyrulz (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Christmas came early in Kansas! WooHoo! This light is awesome. 

My wife thought I was a nut before this light arrived, then several times yesterday I got busted for just staring at my LH /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif, followed by something that sounded like "You never look at me like that ..."/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif I'm not sure exactly what she said ... I was distracted /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif.

Then last night while we are heading home, there are a couple of deer hiding spots that we like to scope out one street over. I handed the LH to my wife to shine into the woods, and her jaw drops. I say to her, "You're surprised how bright that is aren't you." Her reluctant reply,"Yeah, I kinda am." /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## wallyrulz (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Oh, BTW Charlie, Do you happen to offer marriage counseling? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif


----------



## RayO (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Charlie...received #47. I just wanted to say /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif for a beautiful light, and for the extraordinary effort you continue to show time and time again!


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Catman10 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Haesslich said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*MrMimizu said:*
I'm in toronto and I've yet to receive mine.
I'm home today and nothing. 
Got all excited when I heard doorbell but turned out to be Purolator guy with another package i'm waiting on..


[ QUOTE ]
Damn you. I'm just above you, city-wise, and they haven't shown up with mine yet - not yesterday, not today. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]

I figure that, if Catman got his, I should've got mine by now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Which means I'll check the post office in a few hours, to see if they just dropped it off there... 

[/ QUOTE ]
I think you may have misread my post. I have yet to recieve mine, as well. When I do, I'll take it outside at 10pm, turn it up into the sky and bump it up to full power. You should be able to see it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I misread your post, and thought you said you'd received yours. I headed down to the post office today - no luck in Alberta so far. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif

Maybe tomorrow'll get us both shining. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Topper (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

LI-ON Cub 118 got here safe and sound. It can and will replace several lights. Thank you Mr. Bulk for a great light.
I thought mine was going to be Pink as punishment for goofing up the PayPal info, however the HA looks great to me. Please clue me in on the O-ring to remove if I do not dive??
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Gman (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Me too. I'm not gonna wax poetic but it's a beautiful piece of work Charlie. The attention to detail, performance, and quality of contruction is indeed impressive. Nice job.


----------



## bindibadgi (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Topper, it's the O-ring up top when you unscrew the battery tube.

Say, anyone got one of those Belleville springs they wouldn't mind parting with? My Pilas seem to be the same length, and I like the idea of not having to screw the battery tube all the way off every time I want to access the menu. It's no biggie, but if anyone has one that they don't plan on using, I might be interested in taking it off their hands. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## garsea (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

No Lionhearts on the west coast of Canada yet either. I guess we'll just have to wait for those inept custums idiots and/or canada post workers, who are equally inept to deliver them when they feel it is time. Between the two of them we probably won't get our lights this week. That's my guess.


----------



## Topper (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Thank you , from UP Yonder. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

So the lights for the post-Aug28 people are done, just the batteries aren't there yet? I can't wait!


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

We'll find out. When you get yours, garsea, post. That'll give us warning as to when they'll hit the Praries and then the eastern provinces. Anyone want to set up a betting pool?

Heck, it took them two weeks to clear an item which normally takes 5 days to deliver.


----------



## InitialImage (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I've got a question about the circuit board in the light. How is it held in place? I'm guessing it is press fit but not sure. I'm the kind of person who likes taking things apart to look at them, but I don't have the backbone right now to disassemble it. Thanks if anyone can clarify.


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

All the lights are done, P90 - it's just that the serial numbers and prepaid before Aug 26 people were shipping first due to battery problems. I'm hoping that the shipment came in today, so Charlie doesn't have to take any drastic measures...


----------



## garsea (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Don't worry, I,ll post as soon as I get mine,(after playing with it a bit first of course!). I had been thinking the same thing about some kind of betting pool, it would at least give us something to do while we are waiting. Cheers all, Gary.


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I'll put down $5 for the end of this week or the following Monday.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Leow said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*GadgetGirl said:*
So, when I get my LH, I have to post a picture of it with a gun and/or knife? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
Hmmm,
I do own a penknife but there aren't many guns here in the UK (I met a farmer who owned a shotgun once). Perhaps I'll post a picture alongside one of my unicycles when mine arrives!

LeoW 

[/ QUOTE ]
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif That's no good. How will you be able to defend yourself when King George comes invading...er... nm. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

(Totally just teasing!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## GadgetGirl (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*wallyrulz said:*
My wife thought I was a nut before this light arrived, then several times yesterday I got busted for just staring at my LH /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif, followed by something that sounded like "You never look at me like that ..."/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif I'm not sure exactly what she said ... I was distracted /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif.


[/ QUOTE ]

"so beautifulllll... ow! my retinas! so beautifullll... ow! my retinas! so beautifullll... ow! my retinas!" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Gman (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*


----------



## xochi (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Uh, yes. Might be a little too dim and un-throwing fer me though. The LionCub will be similar, but not quite _That_ small. There'd be nowhere to grip it... not to mention it absolutely HAS to throw across a football field at night minimum, or my name ain't 

[/ QUOTE ]


Hmmm, _longer_ than a cr2 , rechargeable, capable of throwing _across_ a football field, surely luxeon based, charger and cell won't be offered with it so perhaps unprotected cells are a possibility (tvodrd and crews 14430 is already hailed as a masterpiece). Maybe 10430's .... hmmm


----------



## Fitz (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Just saw a post from JSB that the Lionheart batteries have arrived at JSBurlys, so hopefully it won't be much longer for the rest of us.


----------



## pathmd (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*JonSidneyB said:*
...

Oh, I have Charlies batteries now as well. 

[/ QUOTE ]
This is awesome news! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Yes, the batteries are in JS Burly's hands tonight and I asked him to Overnight Express'em to me tomorrow, I will bear the cost. Won't be _Too_ long Now...


----------



## acusifu (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Charlie, thanks for going the extra mile. You really make this fun for us all. Also, my LH is AB-FABULOUS, GREAT JOB !


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Hey Doc, Thanks!


----------



## MicroE (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Charlie---The extra $$ from the fasttrack were supposed to go for beer, not overnight express charges.
You are TOOOOOOO NICE.---Marc


----------



## LLLean (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Woooo..... any time now.. Yahooo !!!!!!


----------



## bmstrong (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

>>the LH worked fine with the r123. ran it for about 40 min last nite with it. 

Cool. Do you have a Pila as well? I'm wondering if there is a brightness difference when using the R123. My head is still a bit foggy from comfy sleep coma I just came out of, but I'm thinking the R123 is around 4V and the Pila 3.5-ish? Or does the LH driver handle both without any brightness change?

Brian


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Depending on the r123, it's either 3.7 or 4.2V... and the Pila lights are set for 3.7v, as are the batteries. With the former, there shouldn't be MUCH brightness change to start with, but it'll drop rapidly as the capacity's much smaller. The 4.2V's I have no data on, and I wouldn't want to risk my LH testing it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## kevindick (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I noticed something interesting about the LH last night. I was letting my kids play with it (yes, I do love them that much). Somehow, the LH seemed to lay perfectly in the hands of my 2 year old daughter, my 4 1/2 year old son, and me. How is this possible? I know a fair amount about ergonomics and it just shouldn't be. I think Mr. Bulk must have invoked some serious Hawaiian mojo.


----------



## ronson5 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

bmstrong, i could see no difference whatsoever in brightness between the r123 and the pila. both batteries are rated for 3.7v. fully charged, my pila tests at 4.08 and the r123 at 4.19v. the big difference will be in the runtime.


----------



## MrMimizu (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

LION in Toronto.
got tagged by our friends in CCRA though.
$3.60 taxes, $5 to "handle" the package.
Hope you other Canadians get nailed too now! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## Radiant (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*acusifu said:*
Charlie, thanks for going the extra mile. You really make this fun for us all. Also, my LH is AB-FABULOUS, GREAT JOB ! 

[/ QUOTE ]

How much will it take for me to have you overnight my LH after that? 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif .... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Rad, overnighting will not change the delivery date, only the cost will change (more money - MrTedBear can verify that). This is because we be in Hawaii, and I have found that the best compromise is Priority - either U.S. or Global - Mail. No official checkpoints where the Express bar code has to be scanned, further slowing it down despite the "Overnight" tag. Oh well...

Time to go out and stand by MY mailbox now...just to see how y'all must feel. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Seriously, the Pilas were overnighted to me today (very early this morning) so we can hope for tomorrow, although if not, then see my explanation above...


----------



## Nedtheshred (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I love my LH's. Thank you very much Charlie and your wonderful Team. Got the HAIIInatural Monday and the Blk CPF SE today. They are both awesome!


----------



## garsea (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Sorry I could't respond to your post earlier Haesslich but CPF wouldn't let me on (too busy). You've only left me two chances, either Tuesday or this Thursday. Since MrMimizu got his in Toronto today I think I will go out on a limb and say Thursday. 5 bucks it is. Gary


----------



## red_robby (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

i didn't get mine yet...


----------



## keithhr (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Charlie, who would have thought the the baby pin and super baby pin would have spawned such prolific output. Looking back there just weren't any clues that you were going to go from modder to super custom flashlight manufacturer. I am just amazed at what you were able to pull off, Just amazing, Kudos to you. If anyone thinks about following in your footsteps, some big shoes they will be!
I am really surprised at how beautiful the anodizing on the flashlight is, and I just may decide to not trade for the bare aluminum.


----------



## Catman10 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Got mine today!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif
Thanks Mr. Bulk
Haesslich, you get yours?


----------



## mst3k (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Charlie!! You need to learn how to do business, man! It seems to me you are doing it all wrong. Lookit, in the future if you really wanna be successful, start with updating everyone as to how the project is going around once every 2 months or so, or hell, just let it ride til you darned well feel like it. Next, don't tell everyone what it costs you to make something. Up that pup through the ceiling and tell them nothing! Oh yeah and just before you ship what has been built for weeks that is just sitting on the shelf ready to go, email everyone letting em know its gonna be a couple more weeks and its unfortuneatly gonna cost everyone another $25 or $30 bucks due to some unforseen BS problem. Oh yeah and last but not least. Never, ever, show pictures of your team building the product!!! Jesus, man are you nuts??

Or you can just keep doing it like you're doing it now and just have to put up with all the smiling faces of your customers. Hell, some of em might even like you enough to call you "friend". 


Oh yeah, Merry Christmas.........My Friend!

Gary

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## MrMimizu (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Wow. MST3K

Do you by chance work for Carroll Shelby?
That sounds almost exatly like what he did juat early this year or late last year.. except you gotta add 3 ZEROES to the extra cost.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Charlie there must be alot more lights to build? I remember I was like aorund 102 on the list and it seems like evveryone has got their lights but me. Just concerned is all since I changed my address in the move. I suppose it should be here sometime next week at least, or else it's lost in the mail.


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Catman10 said:*
Got mine today!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif
Thanks Mr. Bulk
Haesslich, you get yours? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, no sign of it - and it's not in the mailbox. Either I, despite tarrying about waiting for the mailman, managed to miss him as he was running late... or else it just hasn't hit Edmonton, or something else happened.

I'll check the Post Office tomorrow, but I don't hold out much hope of it being there before Saturday. I know I probably won't meet the mailman tomorrow... and with my luck, he'll have brought it then. Or it won't arrive at the post office till AFTER I check there.


----------



## Wave (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[guilt trip mode ON!]...and somewhere in NYC, crime runs amok because Wave doesn't have adequate lighting to find perps hiding from him in fear! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Wave returns to the station house as the desk officer screams at him for failing to meet his quota of collars for the month. And to add insult to injury, the only donuts to be found in the Precinct are stale and the coffee cold...

If Wave only had his LionHeart....[guilt trip mode OFF!]


No pressure or anything.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Thanks everybody, much appreciated, but right now my concerns are Haesslich and Justintoxicated.

Although I cannot definitely say who they are from their CPF handles (from among several hundred people who ordered this light), if they would just e-mail or PM me I could help them investigate more...


----------



## Fitz (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Justintoxicated- did you pay extra for a special serial number? If not, you're probably on the battery waiting list like a lot of us.


----------



## acusifu (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

How about a functions question:
Will it hurt to always put the LH in lockout mode after use. I regularly put the lock on before I sheath it. Any damage if I use this function all the time ?


----------



## georges80 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*acusifu said:*
How about a functions question:
Will it hurt to always put the LH in lockout mode after use. I regularly put the lock on before I sheath it. Any damage if I use this function all the time ? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No problems at all - it's just a software mode.

george.


----------



## acusifu (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Cool


----------



## Spuz (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Still not here in Kamloops, BC as of today's mail... Not that I'm that concerned yet, my experience has been that something getting here from the states in under a week would constitute a minor miracle, regardless of how it's been sent. Just to be on the safe side, though, I'll send a PM to see if the sense of anticipation with which I check the mail these days is in vain. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MrMimizu (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

In Haesslich's case, I'd have to say that I wouldn't worry unless it didn't come by Jan. Unfortunately, Canada Customs seems to be bad on this stuff. I've had something mailed from Buffalo, NY that took me 25days to receive. Buffalo is only 1-1.5 hours drive from my house.
While this is one of my more extreme cases, I'm perfectly used to 3 week waits for items from the US. For some reason they've been good to me this last 2 months but typically, it's a 2 week minimum.

Haesslich, not to jinx you or anything, I'm just giving my impressions of Canada Customs. I hope you get your light soon.

[ QUOTE ]

Thanks everybody, much appreciated, but right now my concerns are Haesslich and Justintoxicated. [/unquote]


----------



## garsea (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

My thoughts on Canada Custums pretty much mirrors yours MrMimizu. But if something is sent Global Priority or however it was sent and people in Japan and Australia have theirs, I would expect mine to be here now as well. But I'm still waiting, now looking at a possible Friday delivery. I'll have to check with Charlie to make sure mine was sent.


----------



## MrMimizu (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Well, I got mine on Wednesday but I figured they only let it through fast because they charged me for it. I'm interested to see who else gets hit with dutiess for their Lions so if you don't mind, post when you get yours.


----------



## bindibadgi (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I'm always scared of customs; they made me pay them to break my 8" telescope once! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

But my LH arrived safe, sound, unopened and without extra cost.


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

As I said in an earlier post, they took a five-day delivery time and added 10 days to it.  It got here like a day after it was mailed from Japan... and then they held onto it for ten days to make sure that the CDs weren't nuclear materials or guns, or something.

Ironically, LH lenses arrived JUST fine, less than a week after ordering. I guess Customs missed that one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Catman10 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Mine arrived yesterday with no customs charges. I did order just the light and battery, with no charger. I wonder if that factored in. It was pretty small package.
(No, that's not what she said to me last night!)


----------



## Spuz (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

#290 is now home! No customs charges here either, and this was a full kit. Going to try and resist playing with it long enough to top off the battery, so I get the full effect. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## dbrad (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Got the TW CPF Black HA3 - Incredible tool, amazing objet d'art, but it's a gift and I don't want to mess it up so I can't carry it around. After playing with it for a couple of hours yesterday I made a presentation box for it, wrapped it nice and hid it from myself. Frankly it's the Nat HA3 and the W emitter that suits my taste- and it looks like it will be sitting on my desk when I return from vacation in a week- DAMN! oh well... 
Charlie- any crumb of battery update for us?


----------



## red_robby (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

it's friday and no LH yet, I guess next week sometime.
canada customs are just the worst!


----------



## Reno (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

red robby, you have a PM...


----------



## PaulW (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Well, I found two LionHearts in my mailbox this evening. What a surprise. I didn't even know they had shipped.

I had thought that Raggie was chewing or smoking somethin' funny because of all the praise he heaped on this light. But evidently he was as sober as a judge. These are beautiful lights. I love the finish -- a perfect color. And these babies really throw.

Many thanks Charlie.

Paul


----------



## garsea (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

#004 and #017 have finally found thier way home. Great packaging and "no duty!" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif 
Had to go out and change the taillight in my truck. The LH #017 performed flawlessly. Very easy to use with no hands and is easier to hold in the mouth than my L4, it is much lighter and the fact that it is shorter also helps. Anyways have to get back to more playing since it is now quite dark outside. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif Thanks Charlie for the wonderfull works of art.


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Still waiting on Customs Canada to reverse its cranial-rectal insertion syndrome to let the thing arrive. Maybe they think I'm a Muslim terrorist or something.  

Since when were there millions of Muslim extremists in Hong Kong or Hawaii? Hell, this isn't the FIRST time they've done this to me, holding up packages that is...

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

It's not your fault, Charlie - I'm going to love the death out of this light once it gets here, but with all those reports of arrivals in the East and West... well, I'm about ready to spit flaming death at the paper-pusher holding up mine. I'll be sure to throttle him a bit for trying to ruin your reputation as an upright guy and a prompt deliverer of product.


----------



## wallyrulz (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I've pretty much read through all the lionheart threads, and I can't believe no one has written just how awesome this light is. This thing rocks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Direct quote from a buddy of mine tonight, "That is the coolest flashlight I have ever seen." /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I see you didnt' read Raggie's review, wally. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Wave (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

YESSSSSSSSSSS! Got Mine!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif

#093. How'd he get so much light to blast out of such a small piece?!?!?


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Yee haw! We here at MrBulkWare aims ta please! Thankee all (except poor Haesslich)...g'night now, turning in, must start work in five hours...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I'll thank you properly after I get it. For now, I must plan for a raid in Vancouver. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Sleep well, MR Bulk. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Zymurgy (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I'm assuming that I fell into the "not enough Pila's" category. Still waiting patiently!!!
Haven't seen an update from Otokoyama re "Lion Heart long bodies" for the 168s. Anything happening???

Zymurgy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Zymurgy said:*
I'm assuming that I fell into the "not enough Pila's" category. Still waiting patiently!!!
Haven't seen an update from Otokoyama re "Lion Heart long bodies" for the 168s. Anything happening???

Zymurgy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

If you read the thread, Otokoyama said that he'd finally received all the bodies, and they're all HA-III. He's taking orders for the second (and final) run now, but the first bodies only got into his hands yesterday.


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*Zymurgy said:*
I'm assuming that I fell into the "not enough Pila's" category. Still waiting patiently!!!
...

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't worry, I didn't order any PILAs and the LH still hasn't knocked on my door. 

Brightnorm


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

BrightNorm, checked Paypal and did not find you (under your "other" name). Any ideas what it might be shown as? You can PM me...

Zymurgy, most of the Pilas arrived and I began packing last night...working on securing the last 50 batteries or so, seems everybody's out (among the vendors).


----------



## Klaus (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

HA LH 110 in today - gourgeous !

Klaus


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Hmmm, that was fast - I'm Positive I sent it by boat...? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## X33 (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Charlie, big thanks. I am told the Lion Heart safely arrived at its new destination today. Thats #119 safely delivered as well. How on earth it got there so fast I don't know. Big cheers again to Mr Bulk and the HAT team. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I have no idea X33, I'm sending them all by boat, I swear it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## X33 (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Whatever boat, you are the man. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## idleprocess (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

More than a few photos of #099 here...


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

*UPDATE 12-11-04:

The Pila 150As are here! (MOST of them!) I say "most" because the subsequent order for 200 additional batteries I submitted prior would have been enough to fill all orders at the time plus a nice cushion to cover even more buyers, but little did I realize I would be totally sold out, so another smaller batch of batteries were ordered and they should be here early this coming week. As it is I have enough to pack all orders up through mid-October and of course it will take a few days to get everything sorted and sealed, labels printed, and the completed boxes physically dispatched to the carrier. And this should coincide nicely with the arrival of the FINAL small batch of batteries which I will then pack and send out.

And then...VACATION (I say again, except with MUCH more emphasis this time)!*


----------



## Matt_USAF (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

I GUESS you deserve a 3 DAY vacation Mr. Bulk, before you start your next project! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thanks for everything you are doing for the flashlight community!

Take care,

Matt

"Go Colts!"


----------



## PaulW (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Enjoy that vacation, Mr Bulk. Get all rested up so that you can come back to us with fantastic new ideas and amaze us all! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Paul


----------



## Zymurgy (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

Thanks much for the info and updates guys. I guess that I was just feeling jealous of all the posts stating that they got their lights. In the end, since I have 3 (yes count them....3!!!) Dr. Bulk light sabres, I just know that when I get my LionHeart, I will be so happy that I will probably poop in my pants!!!!! Wait a second, I do that now without any reason!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

The Zy Man!!!


----------



## bestbladecom (Dec 11, 2004)

How do I order one? I have a website which caters to high end cutlery and I'm looking to diversify into high quality flashlights as well(small batch customs or modded).

Please drop me a line.

TC

[email protected]
www.bestblade.com


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*bestbladecom said:*
How do I order one? I have a website which caters to high end cutlery and I'm looking to diversify into high quality flashlights as well(small batch customs or modded).

Please drop me a line.

TC

[email protected]
www.bestblade.com 

[/ QUOTE ]see my sigline .and ya will lvoe this light btw


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 12, 2004)

ya can also go here for a specail cpf edtion lh
cpf lionheart


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 12, 2004)

It should be noted that, at this time, MR Bulk has no plans to build any further Li-OnHearts... so that boat's already left dock, never to return. 

Now, any _other_ future custom lights, he's yet to make plans on. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 12, 2004)

Charlie,

I found my cancelled LH check which I snailmailed you in August. I just PM'd and emailed you. If I don't get a Lionheart I will expect a free nuclear fuel cell minilight when you invent one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

BN


----------



## Topper (Dec 12, 2004)

I need a little help please. I had a little problem with the switch and read where the O-ring was changed after the Fast Tracks went out. I pulled the O-ring out and every thing is fine however I would feel more better if I had the thinner one in. We have a Lowes and Home Depot so I think I can get one if I knew the right size to get. Why yes I did forget where I put the O-ring I pulled out how did you know? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif If someone would tell me I would be in debt.
I just love the color of this HA III.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Klaus (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Got my Lion Heart HA3!*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Hmmm, that was fast - I'm Positive I sent it by boat...? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I just had that old WWII sub offshore Hawaii and they hijacked the light for me off that boat you put it on - the advanced beaming technology under development here in "old europe" put it in my hands in no time then /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Klaus


----------



## LLLean (Dec 12, 2004)

Sunday here in Singapore. Found a note in my mailbox from the Singapore Post saying i have, I quote, a "Bulky Article" waiting for pickup at the post-office. Thought the reference to 'Bulky' very funny (Mr Bulk). I'll be at the post office first thing at 8:30am tomorrow and i hope, hope, hope that it's the LionHeart!

By the way, Charlie, where do you go for vacation? To me, you live in the best vacation place in the world already!


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 12, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*LLLean said:*
By the way, Charlie, where do you go for vacation? To me, you live in the best vacation place in the world already! 

[/ QUOTE ]

He takes the Mothership home, of course. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## iowatollah (Dec 12, 2004)

Charlie, email sent your way with the information you asked for.
Scott


----------



## Graywolf (Dec 12, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gifLionHeart starting to dim, so removed battery and tried to plug it into Pila charger. The battery is about 5/8" TOO SHORT to contact both of the ends of the charger. Is there something I should know about this or is this the wrong charger. (charger and battery both shipped with LionHeart from Mr Bulk) On charger: Pila-168A/168S/150A/150S. On battery: Pila-150A 1200mAH. Help please!! My LionHeart is just sitting there waiting to be fed some juice.


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 12, 2004)

there is a adapter ya have to install in charger first


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 12, 2004)

its more of a spacer that looks brass


----------



## BC0311 (Dec 12, 2004)

As Raggie said, two brass adapters should have come in the box with yours. You screw them into the positive (+) end of the recharger cradles.


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 12, 2004)

Every box had them. Every single one. I swear.

I know this for sure because they are factory-packed smack dab in the middle of the side where I normally position the LionHeart. This means I must consciously and deliberately move them to the corner of the box behind where the cord attaches to the charger body. That is how I checked each charger for the presence of the spacers.

Now PLEASE don't say you threw them out, people have done similar things with other similarly small components in the past, except this time - I do not have replacements...!


----------



## Topper (Dec 12, 2004)

O-ring help please I got a spare spacer if it helps.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 12, 2004)

Wouldn't a wad of aluminium foil take up the space in the charger for the cell/cells to charge?


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 12, 2004)

topper i have some orings if ya know which one ya need ill send ya one.but i dont know how to tell whcih is which lol


----------



## Graywolf (Dec 12, 2004)

Nope, I didn't throw them out. May sound dumb, but I thought those were for screwing into the body of the LH for a carry option. Never thought anything so well built would come with a charger. Expected something much less quality for an adapter. Should have know better, it came from the MAN in Hawaii. Thanks all for the replys. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Dec 12, 2004)

I think I asked before, but does anyone have a belleville spring they are willing to part with? I would go out and buy one, but I don't know where to find them or what specs I need anyway. So if anyone is happier with the coil spring, I'd be happy to buy the belleville from them.


----------



## LLLean (Dec 13, 2004)

LH has arrived in Singapore. Went to Singapore Post at 8:25am (opens at 8:30am) and holy crap, a line of 20 ppl before me. Anyway, when i got my "Bulky Article", the front label says from Kipapa Drive!! Yeeehaaaaa!!!!!!

Charged the Pilas at work. Now, waiting for nightfall.. I feel like a kid in a candy store....

BTW, is the Belleville Spring referenced in the manual the spring that's already in the tail end of the LH, or is it something else? 

Charlie, THANKS!!! LH looks very nice and it's so light.


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 13, 2004)

LLLean - the Bellevue springs were a flat coil-spring that were used in the Fast Tracks. One of the improvements he made in the HA III's was the removal of that spring, as he's replaced it with a custom-made spring that has a bit more 'spring' to it than the Bellevue did.


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 13, 2004)

Topper, what means, "o-ring help"?

haveblue, you're right. Anything conductive would take up the space. But I think ol' Gray already has his answer... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

bindi I'd send you one if you pay the shipping to Oz...but I really feel any good industrial shop in your area would have one. It is simply a slightly domed thin metal washer, designed with with some very slight "give" thus the "spring" term. But the custom-wound coil spring is really so much better..

LLLean, the directions were already posted from the original LH format, there is no longer a Belleville in the light, they only came in the very few (75) Fast Track aluminum versions...

What Haesslich said, except the Bell. is really a domed washer and no coils in it at all.


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 13, 2004)

charlie this is from his post.hope that helps.and ps have great vaction[ QUOTE ]
*Topper said:*
I need a little help please. I had a little problem with the switch and read where the O-ring was changed after the Fast Tracks went out. I pulled the O-ring out and every thing is fine however I would feel more better if I had the thinner one in. We have a Lowes and Home Depot so I think I can get one if I knew the right size to get. Why yes I did forget where I put the O-ring I pulled out how did you know? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif If someone would tell me I would be in debt.
I just love the color of this HA III.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 13, 2004)

Ah. The original o-ring is almost exactly the same size, just a smidge thinner. It is NOT as "waterproof" as the new 2x19 metric o-ring presently provided. In fact if you do not need waterproofing whatsoever then the LH is just fine without an o-ring there at all.


----------



## LLLean (Dec 13, 2004)

Stupid question. Which way does the battery go in? Positive end closer to the head or tail of LH? Can't seem to find that in the manual. Sorry to ask over here cos it's probably been asked before in this thread.

Thanks!!!


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 13, 2004)

positve towards head


----------



## LLLean (Dec 13, 2004)

sorry to hijack this space. Charlie, i just sent u an important email. Thanks.

- LLL


----------



## MicroE (Dec 13, 2004)

I had to make a custom-wound spring for my fast track. 
It can be done fairly easily with almost any uncoated music wire. The Belleville spring (a.k.a. domed washer with a nick to make it stick inside the tube) just wasn't working out after battery changes. With the Belleville I had to really crank down on the threads in order to assure good contact. With the custom spring it is takes up any extra space with ease.---Marc


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MicroE said:*
I had to make a custom-wound spring for my fast track. 
It can be done fairly easily with almost any uncoated music wire. The Belleville spring (a.k.a. domed washer with a nick to make it stick inside the tube) just wasn't working out after battery changes. With the Belleville I had to really crank down on the threads in order to assure good contact. With the custom spring it is takes up any extra space with ease.---Marc 

[/ QUOTE ]

Same here, although Charlie made it for me. The custom spring worked way better for me on my Fast Track than the Belleville.


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 13, 2004)

Woo Hoo! Just got my LH! Not really, just practicing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
Maybe Christmas will come early. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 14, 2004)

Looks like Customs still has me on their shitlist. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 14, 2004)

LLLean, e-mail/s answered.

Raggie, thanks for jumping in to help.

Hi Marc, I would be glad to send you one a them new custom wound springs for your bare aluminum. I should have enough (75) for each one. Just let me know.

ledaholic, that was funny! Actually almost all the batteries are here! (*almost* only because between the time I ordered them and now the rest of thelights sold out and I am stil short a few). But they too are now on the way, and meanwhile I will get busy getting the bulk of these out with batteries, with only a couple dozen more orders waiting for the next small shipment.

Haesslich, I feel your pain man. I don't understand though, since most all the other Canadian orders that were shipped did indeed arrive...please keep me posted.


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 14, 2004)

It's not your fault Customs Canada seems to think I'm Osama bin Laden or something. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I'll be sure to update you once I pull the package out of whatever bureaucratic hole it fell into. As I said, I'll be sure to beat on someone for this, and it's not your fault that Customs decided anything heading to me deserves to be held (and probably inspected to an inch of its life) as a result. 

Mostly they've got me pissed because the lights are in Singapore, Australia, and just about everywhere else... including Calgary, which is like a 3-hour drive from where I am. So I *know* they're holding onto it, rather than having gotten it lost in transit or delayed by the US Postal Service. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif


----------



## gregw (Dec 14, 2004)

Charlie, it's probably mentioned somewhere in this huge thread, but was the improved water resistance upgrade mentioned here incorporated in the HA and CPF SE LionHearts? If so, Any upgrades for BA LionHeart owners?


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 14, 2004)

greg - the change was the better o-ring around the battery tube (which means it 'bites' the head more, for a better seal) which has a tendency to affect the switch a bit, IIRC. 

I think he's handling that later, the o-ring issue that is for the FT owners. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## red_robby (Dec 14, 2004)

Haesslich,
don't think you are "special", mine is still with customs too. i bet we get them today.


----------



## CPFMan (Dec 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Ah. The original o-ring is almost exactly the same size, just a smidge thinner. It is NOT as "waterproof" as the new 2x19 metric o-ring presently provided. In fact if you do not need waterproofing whatsoever then the LH is just fine without an o-ring there at all. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Which O-Ring above is equipped in my LH CPF SE? Do I really need it? It rains here alot. Catz and Doggies. Will it be able to withstand a drop in the puddle? How do I order one?
Sorry sooooooooooooo many questions??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## MicroE (Dec 14, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
...Hi Marc, I would be glad to send you one a them new custom wound springs for your bare aluminum. I should have enough (75) for each one. Just let me know.....


[/ QUOTE ]

Charlie---That would be great. You could toss an extra spring into the package for my HA (which I assume has not yet shipped due to the Pila shortage). Or you can mail it to me later. Whatever is most convenient for you. 
I'll send you a PP to cover the cost & postage if you let me know how much to send.---Marc


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 14, 2004)

Haesslich, have you had this problem with customs before?

To all BA owners, although not required, if you plan to dunk your light more than seldom, and if you don't mind unscrewing completely to switch between interfaces or have battery length issues (you regularly rotate between more than one battery) then the thicker o-ring as well as the wound coil spring are available at no cost to you. Just give me until after the new year and then contact me with original purchase info and I will send them out via regular mail.

CPFman and owners of the other two LH versions, all lights built subsequent to the bare aluminums have already incorporated the different o-ring and spring. The BA owners might want to keep in mind that some HA3/SE owners have already expressed interest in getting hold of Bellevilles and original o-rings. There are certain advantages to using these original parts (such as the already mentioned need to unscrew the light halves completely apart to change interfaces if using the newer coil spring) and the "upgrades" were only introduced to ameliorate certain sporadic and unanticipated issues such as differently-length'd Pilas (thus the coil spring), etc.


----------



## Minjin (Dec 14, 2004)

Charlie, is there any hope for the 'late orderers' of receiving their lights before the new year?

Mark


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 14, 2004)

Not lately, except for some items from Japan which took an extra 10 days in transit.  KevinL's MMMM+ from Singapore showed up before that package did, and I ordered it a week later - six days or so, versus 16. 

I'm thinking they're starting to think I'm a terrorist, though.


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 14, 2004)

Despite the latest shipment I am still down 32 batteries (which actually translates to only ~10 or ~15 orders since EVERYBODY ordered WAY too many batteries!) and am simply waiting for a THIRD and FINAL shipment (just placed) to come in. But meanwhile the last of the orders except for those waiting for thsee 32 batteries should ship this week (if I can just stay away from the dang keyboard long enough!)...


----------



## john_bud (Dec 14, 2004)

Mr. Bulk Said:
[ QUOTE ]
the last of the orders except for those waiting for thsee 32 batteries should ship this week (if I can just stay away from the dang keyboard long enough!)... 

[/ QUOTE ] 


All right, that's it~! 

It is strictly VERTOBEN to send any PM's or Post any notes to Mr. Bulk or in anyway distract him from him shipping out these lights. Violators will be stricken with the dreaded "flashlight flu" resulting in all of your lights going dim and staying that way for 2 weeks! No exceptions!

John Bud


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 14, 2004)

I didn't order too many batteries. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

However, I am officially giving up my vigil for the LionCub, and will be calling Customs in January if it hasn't shown up to see where the hell my light went, and if there were radioactive materials (for a prototype Mr Fusion) in there. I've stretched my schedule enough waiting for it, and after going down to the Post Office today (where they are now officially sick of seeing my face) to find the same answer I've gotten for the past bit.... it's time.

Note to self: Help MR Bulk save his hair and headaches by flying to Hawaii to pick up the light next time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Maybe I could have volunteered to be probationary HAT too, like Braddah Bill.

(Translation: I need to get the number of the nearest Lionhearts Anonymous branch, in order to stop my compulsive behavior concerning this light). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/stupid.gif


----------



## gregw (Dec 14, 2004)

Charlie, thanks for clearing up the differences between the BA and other LionHeart builds. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

My BA works perfectly right now, so I'll wait to get my CPF SE LionHeart to see what's the difference before bothering you again after the new years.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 15, 2004)

Haesslich, if you don't get it soon I _Will_ take care of you somehow. Keep *ME* posted (privately is okay now)...


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 15, 2004)

I won't seriously worry till January 12 has hit. However, at that point, I will suggest you ignore any newspaper or television reports of carnage at Customs warehouses in British Columbia. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

But for now, I'll find a local chapter of LH Anonymous and take up a hobby. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Thank you again for the concern, Charlie - it's not your fault that Customs Canada seems to either think I'm a Iranian spy, a terrorist, or is paid to take coffee breaks during their coffee breaks.

By the way, how big WAS the package, in terms of dimensions? I just want to make sure I have my facts down if I need to start yelling at various agents of the Canadian Government again.


----------



## Mark65 (Dec 15, 2004)

Does somebody know how many LH will be made?
How many HA, and how many bare Al?
I couldn't follow all the thread of the LH, I am curious about it.
Thanks!


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 15, 2004)

Haesslich, it was the "large" Global Priority cardboard envelope, about 12 x 16 inches or so. With a big square bulge in the middle...

Mark65, there were 300 HA3, 75 bare aluminum, and 125 CPF Specials. And they're all already made. And all already sold - except for maybe a couple dozen or so CPF Specials...


----------



## Mark65 (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## CPFMan (Dec 15, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gifThanks For clearing it up for us /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks for the data. I'll know that way what to look for when the time comes. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## benyosh (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi, Charlie. Just wondering, i know you're really busy, but i still haven't received my LH yet. I live in CA. Perhaps it was my recent move from Hawaii? I did change my Paypal address so that shouldn't be the problem. Anyway, take your time and thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 15, 2004)

benyosh, oh no - I do recall sending one to Maui - is that you? If you sent notification via e-mail of your move and it was before mid-October I may have lost it in that computer crash! No need to reply here if you don't wish to, just let me know privately. And if this indeed turns out to be the case then hopefuly you still have people there on Maui who will send it to you, or at least have USPS mail forwarding...


----------



## red_robby (Dec 15, 2004)

LH #005 is safe and sound in T.O., what a beautiful work of art! pictures do it no justice...
Thanks Charlie.


----------



## ledhead (Dec 15, 2004)

Mr Bulk
I'm getting edgy... Did everybody get theirs yet? I'm still hoping mine would be here soon. I'm in Toronto as well.


----------



## ledhead (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm in Toronto and still waiting for it everyday. Kinda wonder when mine's coming before or after the holiday. I wish there's something list to see who got theirs and who's still waiting or shipped. I just can't wait till that day comes. 

Mr. Bulk, you're the Santa Clausethat we'd like to see climbing down the chimney...


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 16, 2004)

ledhead - welcome to the club. Want to take bets on who gets theirs first to pass the time? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Heck, I could use the money. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Dec 16, 2004)

Have you gotten those last batch of batteries yet?


----------



## MrMimizu (Dec 16, 2004)

Ledhed and Haesslich
I'm also in Toronto and have had my LH for a week now. Got last wed. Red Robby got his too. Maybe you just have a lazy mail guy who hasn't felt up to carrying such a "large" package to your door yet.


----------



## Catman10 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've heard that there is a partial strike in some areas right now. This could be it. I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## ledhead (Dec 16, 2004)

yes, sure! how bout one for one LH..... wouldn't that be fun?


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*ledhead said:*
yes, sure! how bout one for one LH..... wouldn't that be fun?


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Heh. In that case, I'd have your LH and mine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Betcha Customs has mine.


----------



## Raindrop (Dec 16, 2004)

Just so our Canadian members don't feel too bad about Customs delays, I still haven't received mine yet either. Makes you wonder if the postal service employs gremlins or elves /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 16, 2004)

I think they employ leprechauns, to judge by the way some wishes are granted and some disappear, Raindrop. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Who's the guy in TX still waiting for his again?


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Catman10 said:*
I've heard that there is a partial strike in some areas right now. This could be it. I hope you get yours soon. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Whaaaaat??? A _partial_ strike? What kinda strike izzat? At least if the postal workers ever do strike here it would be nationwide news and we would have been forewarned. Then I woulda used DHL or somethin'...

BTW I am seriously thinking about no more international orders next project. Maybe have them sent to some state near the Canadian border and people could drive across for pickup? These late foreign deliveries are _Really_ killing my enthusiasm towards doing this any more...it puts things even further beyond my control and being a 22-year LEO, I don't _Like_ not being in control...sheesh.


----------



## MrMimizu (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, how about one big Canadian order?
Then that one person would then ship it out to his fellow CPF dudes. I'd be willing to pay someone the extra bit to get it shipped to me. or I might be willing to do it as long as everyone doesn't mind sharing the duties and shipping.


----------



## Catman10 (Dec 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Catman10 said:*
I've heard that there is a partial strike in some areas right now. This could be it. I hope you get yours soon. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Whaaaaat??? A _partial_ strike? What kinda strike izzat? At least if the postal workers ever do strike here it would be nationwide news and we would have been forewarned. Then I woulda used DHL or somethin'...

BTW I am seriously thinking about no more international orders next project. Maybe have them sent to some state near the Canadian border and people could drive across for pickup? These late foreign deliveries are _Really_ killing my enthusiasm towards doing this any more...it puts things even further beyond my control and being a 22-year LEO, I don't _Like_ not being in control...sheesh. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I only saw a brief segment on the news, but it said that they were striking in rotating shifts, and that service would be continued, but delayed. I wish I had seen more, but that's all I caught.
I can understand your frustration with the delayed deliveries, but I'm sure that all of us down here would prefer even the most delayed service, to not being able to purchase anymore of your great lights.


----------



## mrdee3 (Dec 16, 2004)

how many of the HA III's have not been sent out yet? hope to get my 2 before /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif


----------



## bald1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Thanks Charlie! #216 HAIII received today. Had no idea it would be here this soon. Beautifully built as so many have already indicated. Just D/Led the manual and am playing with the controls.... very, very sweet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

My thanks to you and your HAT gang. And my very best wishes for a Merry Christmas !!!

--Bob

PS Now I'm going nuts looking through all the Lionheart threads trying to find the post where an owner had added a wrist lanyard which was secured in one of the machined grooves. Rather than re-invent the wheel I was going to take a que from the post. Argh.... I'm still looking /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## ledy (Dec 16, 2004)

Please keep the Canadian orders coming in the next project.... please.


----------



## Spuz (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah, don't shut out us canucks! As to the Canada Post strike, it's one union that's out, representing about 4% (2500) of the employees, none of whom are directly responsible for handling the mail in any way, as I understand. It appears to be technical and administrative staff and the like... I had a friend tell me they were completely out on strike a couple of days before I'd recieved my LH, so I immediately panicked and went looking for information. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 16, 2004)

Man, I'm regretting I ever said anything, especially with that last statement. But, to be honest, I'd be more than happy to pay extra for FedEx or DHL delivery, if it saves headaches; I've never had issues with DHL Worldwide Express or FedEx shipments to Canada, and even UPS has been pretty good to me (outside of leaving a package outside my door once, but the building manager dropped it in my apartment when she saw it).


----------



## MrMom (Dec 16, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]


BTW I am seriously thinking about no more international orders next project. Maybe have them sent to some state near the Canadian border and people could drive across for pickup? These late foreign deliveries are _Really_ killing my enthusiasm towards doing this any more...it puts things even further beyond my control and being a 22-year LEO, I don't _Like_ not being in control...sheesh. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am more than willing to accept shipments for my Canadian neighbors. I live just minutes from Buffalo and Niagara Falls and frequently attend Canadian Geocaching events.

Just PM or email me and I will accept the items for you.


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 17, 2004)

Hey now, there's an idea! And I'll vouch for MrMom as we've dealt before.


----------



## Marty Weiner (Dec 17, 2004)

"These late foreign deliveries are _Really_ killing my enthusiasm towards doing this any more"

How about these late domestic deliveries? I still haven't seen hide nor hair of my little light!


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 17, 2004)

MrMom - I'll keep you in mind, especially if you can use ExpressPost in Canada, which includes tracking. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## KevinL (Dec 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Haesslich said:*
Man, I'm regretting I ever said anything, especially with that last statement. But, to be honest, I'd be more than happy to pay extra for FedEx or DHL delivery, if it saves headaches; I've never had issues with DHL Worldwide Express or FedEx shipments to Canada, and even UPS has been pretty good to me (outside of leaving a package outside my door once, but the building manager dropped it in my apartment when she saw it). 

[/ QUOTE ]

I recently ordered a light that absolutely **HAD** to make it through, regardless of what it took, period. (hint: same price range as the Lionheart.. close enough) I almost went all the way and splashed out for FedEx International Priority ($55) but was talked into doing it USPS Global Express (much less). GX was ringing my doorbell in 5 days time - over a weekend too! It's now being handled by FedEx, so it's almost the same grade of service with a much lighter pricetag.

No-compromise lights deserve no-compromise shipping.. really. The thought of a $270 or $299 light in the hands of normal airmail is enough to give me the jitters. 

The only issue is that GX tracking is quite slow - over the weekend it didn't update, the light just showed up. Only a day after I received it did all the updates come thru. But that's irrelevant, since the package made it.


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 17, 2004)

True, Kevin - and these ARE Global Priority mail, which isn't the same level as Global Express, but it's not normal airmail either. The only problem is that you're still subject to the tender mercies of Customs, which is where most people get 'stuck' mail-wise. It's not the first time I've had this happen - an item from Japan got here in two days, got stuck in Customs for 10 days, then showed up a day later at my doorstep while I wasn't home, so it went to the post office. 

Still, if it'd keep Charlie selling Internationally, I'd pay extra for the shipping options, y'know?


----------



## gregw (Dec 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Haesslich said:*
True, Kevin - and these ARE Global Priority mail, which isn't the same level as Global Express, but it's not normal airmail either. The only problem is that you're still subject to the tender mercies of Customs, which is where most people get 'stuck' mail-wise. It's not the first time I've had this happen - an item from Japan got here in two days, got stuck in Customs for 10 days, then showed up a day later at my doorstep while I wasn't home, so it went to the post office. 

Still, if it'd keep Charlie selling Internationally, I'd pay extra for the shipping options, y'know? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'd agree that most of the wait is caused by countries with strict customs procedures... Luckily for me in Hong Kong, customs is usually pretty efficient and based on the timestamps on the online tracking info I've seen with FedEx/Global Priority mail, my packages have never spent more than a few hours in Customs before they're cleared. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## M_R (Dec 17, 2004)

Although often delayed, all my shipments from the States have eventually come through, the longest wait was about three and a half full weeks using regular USPS air mail, and the shortest about 4 days using Global Priority Mail (haven't tried Global Express yet). The reality is it's a crap shoot as far as the time it takes, the other end of the deal is the customs fees (a brokerage fee of $5 to $20 plus 15% tax and in some cases a duty tax on top of all this depending on the country the item was manufactured). Any flavor of USPS is quite good in my opinion, out of about twenty five shipments in the last 6 months I have only been hit once on a $20US declared gift using USPS. UPS and FEDEX will hit you every time with much higher brokerage rates that USPS. So, the trade off is to wait longer, but more than likely, not get hit with additional customs fees using USPS. The wait is my preference as all Canadians are already getting hit with a 2.5% premium on our already existing exchange rate on all US dollar Paypal transactions as we are forced to use Canadian funds as well as do the exchange using Paypal, there’s no way of linking Canadian US$ accounts to our Paypal accounts. Now this is not even mentioning the Canadian/US exchange rate, which has been quite good lately, but none the less still there, my first LH full package with one battery cost me $340 Canadian and I may still get hit with a customs bill to boot as it hasn’t arrived yet!!! I must also mention, by and large, our income tax is higher than the US and salaries are lower, so incurring all these financial penalties is a real PITA. So Charlie, please don't make things worse for your countries geographic northern neighbor, things are financially shitty enough as they already are for us Canucks and the last thing we need to worry about is having our entire country facing the fear of being CUT OFF!! 

Happy Holidays!!

Matthew


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*gregw said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Haesslich said:*
True, Kevin - and these ARE Global Priority mail, which isn't the same level as Global Express, but it's not normal airmail either. The only problem is that you're still subject to the tender mercies of Customs, which is where most people get 'stuck' mail-wise. It's not the first time I've had this happen - an item from Japan got here in two days, got stuck in Customs for 10 days, then showed up a day later at my doorstep while I wasn't home, so it went to the post office. 

Still, if it'd keep Charlie selling Internationally, I'd pay extra for the shipping options, y'know? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'd agree that most of the wait is caused by countries with strict customs procedures... Luckily for me in Hong Kong, customs is usually pretty efficient and based on the timestamps on the online tracking info I've seen with FedEx/Global Priority mail, my packages have never spent more than a few hours in Customs before they're cleared. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

greg - Canada Customs is not 'strict'. It's 'lazy'. As in 'horribly inefficient and heavily unionized' sort of lazy. They were on strike a month or two ago, and their benefits alone are more than what I make in a month.  

These guys (and Canada Post, depending on the union) get paid to take coffee breaks DURING their coffee breaks, if you get my drift. And the last postmaster didn't help, since he spent millions embezzl-- I mean, reallocating it towards personal expenses.


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 17, 2004)

I got my LH today and my first reaction was that the light was beautiful but Charlie must have accidentally sent me the kiddie version of the light since it was clearly much too small. Looking at the LH and VIP (twisty) together the LionHeart is clearly taller and wider at the bezel, but through some sort of strange optical alchemy the LH almost seems smaller than the VIP, somehow more graceful and less bulky (NPI). This is due in part to the lighter color of the LH’s beautiful light HA finish compared to the jet black VIP, but it’s more than that. 

Somehow, due to accident or design the LionHeart actually looks like a smaller version of a bigger light, as though there were originally larger LionHearts which were copied in miniature. I have no idea how this impression is generated or if I’m the only one to experience this, but every time I look at my new LH it seems like a tiny artifact from an advanced civilization of creatures much smaller than us. 

The basic functions are intuitive and easy to grasp almost immediately. The beam of my LH is very white regardless of what light it is compared to. As it dims there is a very slight HID-like shift but it is subtle and of no consequence. The beam quality is surprisingly good, better than that reported by some owners. I would have preferred faster ramp up/down times but I don't think that can be altered. I would be willing to sacrifice some throw for a slightly broader beam, perhaps like that of the VIP or Nuwai QIII. I found that as the light dimmed and the already weak peripheral beam became less noticeable, the beam became less useful for common tasks. I would like to find a reflector that achieved a better balance between hotspot and peripheral light. The hotspot is brighter than either the VIP or Nuwai QIII, but total output on high is slightly less than the VIP’s high beam. The PR-T917 and Aleph I/917 had significantly more intense hotspots as well as greater total output (”ceiling bounce” measurements) but they are much bigger lights (2x123 or 1xPILA 168S).

The switch is semi recessed and relatively stiff but accidental-on, though unlikely is possible, even in a holster. A small piece of smooth sided stick-on Velcro tape, cut to shape with a hole in the middle and placed around the switch immediately solves the problem and also makes the switch easier to find in a hurry,

No single-button multi-function light can be as lightning quick in its actions as one with a single or double action switch, and I’m still undecided about which I prefer, but I’m in no way undecided about the merits of the LionHeart. It is probably the best designed light of its type currently available and its functionality is matched only by its beauty.

Another impressive advance in the state of the art by Mr. Bulk

Brighrnorm


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Marty Weiner said:*
"These late foreign deliveries are _Really_ killing my enthusiasm towards doing this any more"

How about these late domestic deliveries? I still haven't seen hide nor hair of my little light! 

[/ QUOTE ]


Marty -

Print Date & Time:	12/12/2004 4:26 PM
Ship Date:	12/13/2004
Type:	Stamp
Postage Amount:	$ 3.85

Address:	Martin Weiner
4x1x0 Vxx Hxxxxxx
Xx Qxxxxx, XX 9xxxx-xxxx

Postage Class:	Priority Mail
Weight:	1 lb
Delivery Confirm:	01805213907610451104


BrightNorm - eloquent words indeed. Thanks!

Nothern Furriners - still thinkin' about it...


----------



## spica (Dec 17, 2004)

Recd my LH nat last night - very nice! It didn't come with a lens, though. Can I get one? Thanks. -spica


----------



## LEDmodMan (Dec 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*spica said:*
Recd my LH nat last night - very nice! It didn't come with a lens, though. Can I get one? Thanks. -spica 

[/ QUOTE ]

You sure?!? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif

Remember, these are UCL lenses, so they're VERY clear when clean. Check with your finger to see if it's there.


----------



## MrMom (Dec 17, 2004)

Santa has arrived in Western NY. He came directly from Hawaii.

Thank you Santa they are beautiful. I feel like a little kid again.


----------



## mrdee3 (Dec 17, 2004)

MR Bulk this is Derek Small just checking to see if you sent my two light's out? 
Thank you for doing this you are grate.


----------



## KevinL (Dec 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Haesslich said:*
True, Kevin - and these ARE Global Priority mail, which isn't the same level as Global Express, but it's not normal airmail either. The only problem is that you're still subject to the tender mercies of Customs, which is where most people get 'stuck' mail-wise. It's not the first time I've had this happen - an item from Japan got here in two days, got stuck in Customs for 10 days, then showed up a day later at my doorstep while I wasn't home, so it went to the post office. 

Still, if it'd keep Charlie selling Internationally, I'd pay extra for the shipping options, y'know? 

[/ QUOTE ]

True.. to me, when I order stuff from the US, GPM might as well be my definition of 'normal airmail' and normal airmail might as well be 'surface mail' - last 'airmail' package I sent has been delayed 3 weeks. Not impressed. 

That's the other good thing about paying $50 for real FedEx, because they are customs-cleared - they have agreements with various worldwide customs depts to expedite freight through them, that's how they can guarantee delivery dates. And if they do miss the delivery date, you get $$ back, so that ain't too bad. 

And darn right about the last part, if it's what keeps Mr Bulk shipping internationally, we'd do it. Tracking would also eliminate the "where's my package" queries - users would be able to view their status in real time.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm anxiously waiting for my light too. I ordered later than most, so I'm hoping I'm not in that last waiting-for-batteries batch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## spica (Dec 17, 2004)

No, my LH came without either a lens installed nor one in the box...I'd still like to get one still though. -spica


----------



## Marty Weiner (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh happy day! Got my LH today and it's even better than I expected. Forgive me for ever doubting you Charlie!

Marty


----------



## zipperhead (Dec 17, 2004)

Got my light yesterday, was not even expecting it yet. Light looks great still have to look into programing it.


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*spica said:*
No, my LH came without either a lens installed nor one in the box...I'd still like to get one still though. -spica 

[/ QUOTE ]

Check this thread Lionheart lens broke


----------



## Mac (Dec 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Catman10 said:*
I've heard that there is a partial strike in some areas right now. This could be it. I hope you get yours soon. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Whaaaaat??? A _partial_ strike? What kinda strike izzat? At least if the postal workers ever do strike here it would be nationwide news and we would have been forewarned. Then I woulda used DHL or somethin'...

BTW I am seriously thinking about no more international orders next project. Maybe have them sent to some state near the Canadian border and people could drive across for pickup? These late foreign deliveries are _Really_ killing my enthusiasm towards doing this any more...it puts things even further beyond my control and being a 22-year LEO, I don't _Like_ not being in control...sheesh. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I certainly wouldn't mind paying at bit extra for Global Express or Fedex shipping - it relieves some of the 'where's my light' tension if you can track it online.


----------



## john_bud (Dec 17, 2004)

Well Alright!

The postman came through and delivered a little box from Hawaii. Warmed up this Wisconsin day! The light is as described by many. Small, bright and well made. I did have to move the circuit board around to get the switch to release as it was stuck ON initially. The logo is very nicely centered. Unfortunately, it also has the "poorly matched reflector" syndrome. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Oh well, Looks like I gotta buy some and swap around for a good match!

The batteries came about 99% charged as the light went green in about 15 minutes. It has been on in the "High" setting and it is getting pretty warm. Must be to remind us northerners of sunny Hawaii! 

Thanks Mr. Bulk!

John Bud


----------



## aboat (Dec 17, 2004)

Charlie, Just recieved my LionHeart today. Along with an extra battery and charger. Yippee. Thanks so much for getting everything here for Christmas. I sincerly hope you and your family have a well deserved break. You, are indeed the man. Allan


----------



## JimH (Dec 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*spica said:*
No, my LH came without either a lens installed nor one in the box...I'd still like to get one still though. -spica 

[/ QUOTE ]

Where are you in the Bay area? I can set you up with an Acrylite lense from	Otokoyama. It will protect the reflector till you can get a UCL.

MR Bulk said "consider the Acrylite to be just about evenly in between the UCL and LDF as far as diffusion". Actually it's much closer to the UCL than to the LDF.


----------



## Fitz (Dec 17, 2004)

Awesome light Charlie! Got mine a few minutes ago and dropped the battery in to try it out, but it's stuck in the on position. It gets brighter and dimmer holding down the button, but clicking it to turn it off doesn't work. Any tips on moving the board to get it working correctly? I don't want to break anything!

Edit: I figured it out- I stuck a small punch into one of the holes in the board and rotated it slightly so that the writing on the board was lined up exactly opposite of the switch, and it turns off now. Now to read all the instructions!


----------



## Raindrop (Dec 17, 2004)

Mine showed up today, so I guess the Elves got tired of playing with it. Haven't had a chance to play with it yet, but execution seems to be up to Mr Bulks high standards /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## rocketmaninphx (Dec 17, 2004)

I was a late order and mine has arrived in AZ.

Now need to wait for dark...

Great work, thanks Charlie...


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Dec 17, 2004)

LH landed in oklahoma. Thanks!!!


----------



## GadgetGirl (Dec 17, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*rocketmaninphx said:*
I was a late order and mine has arrived in AZ.

Now need to wait for dark...

Great work, thanks Charlie... 

[/ QUOTE ]
Hmmm *races out to check mailbox*

Not yet. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## hojobones (Dec 17, 2004)

Got mine today as well, it is just beautiful. Made the mistake of looking directly at the light on high. Still seeing spots. Best spots I've ever seen! Thanks for the great work Mr Bulk!!


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 17, 2004)

WOOHOO! For real this time! A Hawaiian Christmas in Texas. All I can say is (in my best Elvis voice) Thank You, Thank You Very Much Charlie and the HAT. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif
Bob


----------



## tyler (Dec 17, 2004)

It's here! It's here!

I'm off to play...

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Tyler


----------



## Wolfen (Dec 17, 2004)

Got mine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## photon555 (Dec 17, 2004)

Numbers 185 and 247 landed in Frederick, MD today. Nothing I can say that hasn't already been said better. Great job Charlie. You and the HAT team deserve a good, long vacation after this one.


----------



## gvmelbrty (Dec 17, 2004)

Li-on Heart arrived today in Denver. It took me about 30 seconds to understand the interface, which is very well thought-out. Beautiful little thing. If I could change one thing it would be to make the switch a little bigger, but I'm sure I'll get used to it. Thanks Charlie, I love it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

-gvmelbrty


----------



## Radiant (Dec 17, 2004)

Got mine today. I am missing a Pila though. I had put in a 2nd order for a 3rd battery and I guess they didn't get matched up. Sending you a private message and email Mr.Bulk


----------



## spica (Dec 17, 2004)

Update re: the LH finger test /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
All I made contact with was an led and a reflector. I have been in touch with MrB. And JimH, thanks for your offer, I've sent you a pm. -spica


----------



## jhung (Dec 18, 2004)

Got my LH today. Thanks MR Bulk!


----------



## sebast (Dec 18, 2004)

Got mine, #107, a wonderful flashlight, my new favourite one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif 
Thanks a lot Charlie!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Dec 18, 2004)

I got mine today #143
143 = is code for "I Love you" lol


----------



## MrMom (Dec 18, 2004)

#146 and 169 

No speculation as to what the numbers mean-


----------



## MicroE (Dec 18, 2004)

LH HA received in NJ. 
Charlie---As always, absolutely fabulous design and workmanship from you and your team. 
I really love the feel and shape of the LH.
---Marc


----------



## 83Venture (Dec 18, 2004)

Another Frederick CPF member: No luck so far, photon555 you must have a better zip code than mine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif But I did get my 168 battery tube yesterday. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## ledaholic (Dec 18, 2004)

Did I mention I got my LH yesterday?? YEEHAWWW!


----------



## Matt_USAF (Dec 18, 2004)

The Lion Heart is just damn awesome!


----------



## Matt_USAF (Dec 18, 2004)

OH! So is the VIP!


----------



## xochi (Dec 19, 2004)

Li-on Heart number #213 (what a great number!) arrived a couple days ago and after a rough start I now love this light.

My light needed some lube on the threads as there wasn't any and it threaded very rough. A little lube and now it's "like butta". Also I had alot of difficulty getting into the menu, the instructions are a bit confusing. Mostly my difficulty came from enthusiasm overideing the sense to thoroughly read the directions. I now have no difficulty entering into the menu and have checked out most of the cool features.

My next issue was with the button. For the first day and a half I really hated it. Mine was very difficult to actuate and would have made edcing the lionheart a no go. It's amazing how trouble with the user interface can sour one towards a product. 

What I did about my switch was to pull out the rubber button cover and make sure the button was centered. I tried fidgeting around with it to see if I could seat the rubber cover better but it didn't work. Finally I just trimmed down the cover a very little bit and BAM! that worked like a charm. The button is now a joy to utilize and my lionheart is now my absolute favorite. I may have compromised the watertightness of the light to a small degree. For a smoothly actuating switch it's worth it. If you have one that requires ALOT of finger pressure, try what I did. You will like your light much more .

I honestly believe this light could be perfect once a pocketclip and a better reflector become available. As it is its just absolutely Kick ***!


----------



## iowatollah (Dec 20, 2004)

Charlie, my LH made it to the mailbox!!
#256. I haven't even tried it yet but just admiring it's beauty. I can't thank you enough for your efforts.

Aloha, Scott


----------



## gessner17 (Dec 20, 2004)

Another des moiner? I hope mine makes it here today /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## gessner17 (Dec 20, 2004)

Dang it, I know iowa doesn't have customs!!! Mine still hasn't made it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 20, 2004)

Matt, please check my PM response, all the info you requested is there. Good luck!


----------



## 83Venture (Dec 20, 2004)

219 In Frederick Maryland. Great light. Have not compared it to the VIP yet but appears white on a wall safari. Cannot get it into the 5 level mode. Somehow I keep bouncing back and forth between the 64 level and force modes. After several dozen tries I am taking my sore fingers to bed, will try again another day after I calm down.

Even Charlie can't make an idiot proof light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif
Maybe I should take myself off the Mr. Fusion light list. Me and Fusion might lead to a series of unfortunate incidents. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif


----------



## Minjin (Dec 20, 2004)

Charlie, just checking to see if the last batch has been sent out yet or not. I'm guessing no because you haven't said anything yet. Just curious. Thanks.

Mark


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 20, 2004)

*UPDATE 12-20-04:

As of today ALL LionHearts have been shipped. However, due to my legendary accounting skillz please notify me if you do not receive your light in a timely manner.

And now...VACATION!!!*

BTW I did not get a chance to call IMS today until about 3:30pm my time (which is 5:30 CA time) and I only got recordings. Will try to get hold of them sooner tomorrow.


----------



## loalight (Dec 20, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

well done, sir!


----------



## Catman10 (Dec 20, 2004)

Wait... I want to change my order. Three more batteries, please. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## rp42995 (Dec 20, 2004)

thank you for such a great light, now take a well deserved vacation(but don't come to New york cause it's 2 below 0 here) thanks again!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## Beretta1526 (Dec 21, 2004)

We interrupt this program for an important message:

I would like to place a bounty on HA3-Nat LionHeart #92 (or is it 092). (no other variations, please)

Contact me if you have it.

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 21, 2004)

Dear Mr. BULK (Otherwise known as the Hawaiian Santa Claus),

Today, as I sat at home while Christmas Eve loomed just around the corner, sitting at the PC while the weather outside dropped below 0F, the mailman rang my doorbell while carrying three packages. One of them was a Global Express envelope, which had been torn and cracked, apparently from rough handling - the other was a pair of sheaths that BVH had shipped almost two weeks earlier from his Leatherman order - Ray's sheath has yet to arrive.

After thanking the mailman - who in turn announced himself with the cry of 'Jackpot!' - before he left, I went on to open the packages. Lo and behold, one of them was from Hawaii... and open opening the envelope, I found the box had been (as I'd expected) opened by Customs and apparently held for several weeks. However, since they attached no extra duties to the package, I quietly blessed my good fortune and went on into the bathroom, holdin the satin-grey gem of a flashlight that had arrived.

Man, that's a small and bright light! Jeff had it right in his review - it is literally an assassin of other single-cell lights, even beating my Aleph 3 at close range even if the beam had a few artifacts, possibly due to the reflector problems a few people have noted here. The color is not quite natural sunlight - it is closer to a yellow-orange than that, at least compared to my cream-colored TWOJ in the Aleph3. However, it has a better hotspot than an Aleph 3 head, though the distance that Aleph 3 head provides would massacre it in long-range tests. But it is MUCH brighter than my only other single-cell light of a similar size - the Quantum-III.

In short, Hawaiian Santa, I love the flashlight you sent out and hope that your next project goes as well. Have a Merry Christmas, Charlie, and may you and your family have a happy New Year in 2005. 

Yours sincerely,
Haesslich

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

PS: Customs most definitely opened the package, and the light wasn't fully charged when I tested it with my DMM. I think the reason it was delayed for two weeks was because they were playing with the light as well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Next time, maybe you should include a business card in the box? Maybe five or six? I'm sure I could get you new customers this way, especially those Customs folks who were apparently using MY light for their play.


----------



## acusifu (Dec 21, 2004)

Congrads on the LH arrival !


----------



## ledhead (Dec 21, 2004)

Amazing! I just checked the mailbox after reading ur post...and guess what i found....a small box with a plsstic bag over it. I'm too excited now to open it yet.

Thanks so much, Mr. Bulk. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Cones (Dec 21, 2004)

Wooohooo!!!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Got my two HA Lionhearts today along with two chargers and 4 PILA's.

I think one of the PILA's may be duff though! It does work but the Lionheart is very dim when compared with the other three batteries. It won't let the charger LED's go RED either. I will run it till it goes flat then try charging it again. 

Thanks

Mark


Many Thanks


----------



## Catman10 (Dec 21, 2004)

Haesslich,
Congratulations! Glad to see you finally got it.


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 21, 2004)

WOO HOO! And Haesslich finally receives his package! Amazing that Customs held it for so long though. Simply amazing.


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 21, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
WOO HOO! And Haesslich finally receives his package! Amazing that Customs held it for so long though. Simply amazing. 

[/ QUOTE ]

To judge by the power level in the battery, I think they spent the last two weeks showing it off - the dust on the front of the lens seems to indicate they had out out for a bit, and the package WAS opened. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Looks like EVERYONE wants to play with Mr. BULK's tools... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## gessner17 (Dec 21, 2004)

I hope mine comes today /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Topper (Dec 21, 2004)

I am happy for both you guys. I was a little concerned for Haesslich even though I was not personally involved the pain and anguish was there believe it or not. Merry Christmas
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## garsea (Dec 21, 2004)

Congrats Haesslich, I'm glad it finally came for you.


----------



## gessner17 (Dec 21, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif mine still didn't make it today /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 21, 2004)

Hay gessner17, if you tell me who you are (privately) I will provide you with your shipping info (if I didn't already - since several had asked). Let me know...


----------



## gessner17 (Dec 21, 2004)

You already gave me the shipping stuff, tracking just says it was shipped out either 15th or 16th. Well, hopefully tomw.


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 22, 2004)

Okay, all we can do now is wait...


----------



## M_R (Dec 22, 2004)

LH arrived in Gatineau Québec today in only 9 days!!!
Great light Charlie.

Happy Holidays everyone!!

Matthew


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey Matt, ain't that Kweee-Beck place in Canada somewheres ???!!! So there was no strike there, eh? Guess the strikers were hosers, eh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Cones (Dec 22, 2004)

I checked my duff PILA cell this morning after charging overnight.

No difference. Looks like a high internal resistance problem. Low voltage (3.2 Volts) no load. It does just manage to light the Lionheart but it will flash on and off if you select full power. If I load it into the charger it does not light the Red (Charging) LED's. So I assume that the PCM (Protection Control and Monitoring) electronics in the cell may have gone faulty. I would be interested to hear if anyone else has had similar problems of if this is an isolated incident?

The good news is that the other cells work great. Plus the charger is nice and simple and works fine with a UK plug fitted as it is multi voltage/frequency. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I have taken a load more pictures which I will add to my review later tonight (GMT).

Having fun with my new toys. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Mark


----------



## Mac (Dec 22, 2004)

Mine arrived in Scotland this morning /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif
It's fantastic and everything I expected! Just need to master the controls now.

Have a great Christmas

Fraser


----------



## Leow (Dec 22, 2004)

Something arrived from Hawaii today ...
... but I won't get to open it 'till Saturday !

LeoW


----------



## Wrangler (Dec 22, 2004)

CHRISTMAS in Ruesselsheim, Germany already!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

LionHeart no. 149 arrived today Dec. 22nd! (Was shipped Dec.
14th!)
Fantastic made and easily to operate little light! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif
Just waiting for the darkness outside now.
For the "wallshiners" there`s to say that the beam definitely has those artifacts. But I don`t think they will injure the usefulness outside in any way!
(Guess if I want the beam perfectly circled I`ve to please Klaus for his help! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif)
All in all I`m VERY happy with that little gem right now!
Thanks a lot to MR BULK and the HAT !!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all of you!
Wolfgang


----------



## 83Venture (Dec 22, 2004)

Charlie Claus has made this a Merry Christmas for a lot of people, and a happy Birthday as well for me - 12/24. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## Wong (Dec 22, 2004)

LionHeart No:266 Arrived Singapore and received /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

AWESOME!!/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/goodjob.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif

try to play with the power on manu mode but failed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif will try again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

Thanks and Merry X'mas to all /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Best regards
Wong


----------



## Mac (Dec 22, 2004)

Just a quick question - when I try and recharge the battery the lights flash red/green continously. Is this normal?

Cheers

Fraser


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 22, 2004)

Mac: It should stay red, then go green when it's done... so I'd say no.


----------



## brightnorm (Dec 22, 2004)

Just got my PILA 168A extension from Otokoyama. Beautiful work as usual and a perfect HA III match and fit. With battery it's 4 3/8" and 4.1 oz compared to the stock LH's 3 3/4" and 3.4 oz. I'll carry the original unit around town and use the big one for trips and hikes. A great light either way.

Brightnorm


----------



## MicroE (Dec 22, 2004)

Charlie---Congratulations on a job well done!
Now take a rest.---Marc


----------



## Skavoovie (Dec 22, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif LionHeart #194 is safe and sound in Michgan. 

This being my first flashlight beyond those normal aluminum lights you find, I am AMAZED. I initially wondered what I was doing spending this much money on a flashlight, but ALL of my initial doubt has been put to rest. Both smaller and brighter than I imagined... and so much more.

The UI is totally intuitive (only had to refer to the manual to get to Configuration Mode 1… And I work in embedded systems so I understand the challenges there), the machining quality is beautiful, the knurling is perfect, the button is... I like everything about the light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Charlie, you and your team definitely proved your light expertise. Thank you for making the LH available in such large quantities for people like me who had never even heard of CPF, Mr Bulk, or the LionHeart until the end of October.


----------



## Frenchyled (Dec 22, 2004)

The wise men of the east arrived earlier than foreseen /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif












Have a nice holiday Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## BC0311 (Dec 22, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/kewlpics.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif Those are great photos, Frenchy!

Britt


----------



## chipper (Dec 22, 2004)

Mine arrived safe and sound today in Yorkshire, England.
Thanks Charlie


----------



## GadgetGirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Woohoo, #221 arrived today! Very pretty little light. Great job Charlie! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MicroE (Dec 22, 2004)

Frenchy---So, in France the story of the baby Jesus is told with three Wise Flashlights? 
What gifts did they bring? Pilas, maybe?
I am always amazed by the traditions of other cultures!


----------



## Gliderguy (Dec 22, 2004)

Been away from the computer on a trip to see family, but JUST before I left on Monday afternoon, LH #133 made it home. Outstanding craftmanship, and I haven't even left the default UI. I couldn't have asked for a better serial number if I had paid the $10 and chosen it custom. 

The make of glider I used to own was an L-33 which looks an awful lot like 133. Had to sell the glider when I was relocated for a few years to New Mexico. 

Had just a few minutes problem getting good contact where the light would light up to full power, but after screwing and unscrewing (is there a less loaded way to say that?) the battery compartment a few times all was well.

I have also notice the slight reflector issue and as noted by others in this thread before, a slight shimming up of less than 1 mm really tightens up the beam.

Absolutely top notch work. I am thinking the primo fix for the slight variations in reflectors is to drill and tap three tiny holes with allen head set screws in the "firewall" between the luxeon and main circuit board. these would give the reflector "feet" an adjustable base so the reflector could have a small range of adjustment.
I haven't been able to measure just how thick the aluminium is right behind the luxeon, there may or may not be enough metal there before interfering with the main circuit board. I guess I will have to go look and see just how long those roll pins were to get some idea if this is practical.

Glad I was able to jump on board before all these were gone.

Chris


----------



## gessner17 (Dec 22, 2004)

Finally made it here!!! I love it, great job Mr. Bulk /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## shannow (Dec 23, 2004)

Just recieved my lionheart Friday 12am /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif To have multiple brightness levels in such a tiny light is simply brilliant. The highest brightness level is blinding!
Thank you Mr Bulk and Merry Christmas!!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drunk.gif


----------



## mrdee3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I got my 2 today once agin all i can say is dam what a light
thanks


----------



## rikvee (Dec 24, 2004)

just a quick question, with a 168A size tube, can the LH run off two CR123's, or is that a big no-no?


----------



## Trev1960 (Dec 24, 2004)

Big no-no, Rikvee!!!!!! This is exactly one of the reasons Charlie released it as a 150, so that people could not try and use 2 x 123.


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 24, 2004)

Heh heh heh, thanks everyone, and No No No(!) to rikvee!


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 24, 2004)

Rikvee - the LH is a direct-drive light... and putting 6V into an LED meant for 3.7v or so would mean magic smoke, plus the circuits would probably also start a nice fire. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## rikvee (Dec 24, 2004)

thank you for the quick replies, everyone!
tried to find that answer by searching the CPF, not so simple...


----------



## easilyled (Dec 24, 2004)

I received #257 on Wednesday - Mine has a pure white beam and seems very bright - either I struck lucky or they're all excellent. I'm very impressed ...

So is everyone I show it too.

Thanks Charlie!


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 24, 2004)

Actually easilyled, the point most may be missing here is that only a handful have posted negatively about beam quality, and there are nearly 500 LionHearts out there...perhaps we should think of it as a few have "struck _UN_lucky"...nevertheless, suffice to say the IMS 27.5mm reflector will not be used again in anything I do until I have assurances that QC has indeed been improved. Even a handful is too many.

On that note, I forgot to mention that VP Rhoads also offered to personally take a look at anyone's light who would be willing to send in their entire unit to him for inspection. I am sold out but this is open to anyone else, especially those who think their beams could be better. Let me know and I'll make arrangements with Greg.


----------



## Haesslich (Dec 24, 2004)

My artifacts aren't any worse than I had with a [email protected] and actually quite a bit better - it's just the hotspot isn't as 'smooth' about the edges as I'm used to, but the size more than makes up for any minor issues like that. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Tech a Billy (Dec 24, 2004)

Got my LH's here in NJ. Really fine work Mr. B! I kinda like the beam the way it is.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

Now I'm looking for the perfect pouch to carry it in. The QIII pouch fits but just barely. I wear a suit everyday, and I'd like something in black nylon that would completely enclose the light with no snaps or buckles showing.


----------



## easilyled (Dec 24, 2004)

Charlie, judging by other's comments, they're nearly all excellent - that's what I meant.

When I said I struck lucky, I meant more the tint which is such a nice white. (white as snow!) - although I'm sure you're using an excellent bin (TWOJ ?) which probably accounts for this - since I haven't seen any others I can't compare, but all I can say is that I'm very happy with mine so thanks for your craftsmanship and expertise

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks guys. Yes easilyled, it is indeed a TWOJ that was installed in all HA3 Nat's.


----------



## pathmd (Dec 24, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif I was so hoping my Lionheart would arrive today, especially since I'm leaving town for the next week. My mail just arrived consisting only of advertisements. I guess I won't see it until next year! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 

Oh well, Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## ledy (Dec 24, 2004)

#243 arrive @Ottawa/Canada on xmas eve. How cool is that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.

As I unscrewed the head, the lense dropped on the table (2-4 inches) and chipped a little bit. It's not seriouc but I would like to know where can I buy replacement lense?

Excellent light.


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 24, 2004)

www.flashlightlens.com recently sold out of them but they are bringing some in quite soon as I understand. Ask for Chris...


----------



## bricksie (Dec 24, 2004)

#217 just arrived in Toronto, also on Christmas eve (Santa came early). Haven't had time to play yet, but looks great (except for the ding in the HA near the serial number). Got to go to Charlie's site to download the interface PDF...


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 24, 2004)

Whaaa...?


----------



## bricksie (Dec 24, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Whaaa...? 

[/ QUOTE ]

The instruction sheet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 25, 2004)

No, the ding!


----------



## bindibadgi (Dec 25, 2004)

I think he meant Whaaa...? to the ding. Mine has a small indentation directly centred beneath the serial number and I don't care if it is meant to be there or not. I kind of like it actually, so I never complained. Maybe it is supposed to be there? Is yours centered? Anyone else?

BTW while I'm typing, thanks again Charlie, George, HAT and everyone else involved. I love this thing to bits. Yeah OK when I'm wall hunting I notice _some_ artifacts, but hardly, and let's face it - who notices when the thing is in real use? Not me! All I want now is Otok's candle mode head attachment and maybe a reflector with some more throw for when I want that. But as it is it is almost impossible to beat, and I reckon it will be a long time before this light gets topped by anyone (prove me wrong Charlie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif).

Glad to see so many are arriving, and (almost) everyone is happy. I hope everyone's issues are worked out and we can all get on with enjoying our little pieces of art.

Oh yeah, and *MERRY CHRISTMAS!* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif


----------



## Minjin (Dec 25, 2004)

I received mine yesterday and I'm still playing with it. It really is a fantastic flashlight. The beam isn't 'perfect' but I don't really care about that. Its not quite as bright as I was expecting. For the first couple minutes, its very nice, but with the direct drive, I guess its going to have to dim a bit before it stabilizes out. This is fine with me and I kind of like watching the beam dim a little bit so I can know when its time to change the batteries. The only actual complaint I have is that the light flashes when I sit it down on a surface (when its on and I'm using it in candle mode). I guess that means that its losing contact somewhere, but the spring seems tight. Hmmm...

The threads are a bit rough as well, but I'm going to see about cleaning them up and hope that helps. All in all, I'm very pleased with this little light. The knurling and placement of the knurls is PERFECT. I love how it feels in the hand. The switch is nice and feels just right. Sure, I wouldn't want to sit there and hold it down for a while, but why would I ever need to do that? And lastly, I really like this shade of HA3 because when it scratches or develops knicks (like in the knurling), which all lights will eventually do, it won't show up nearly as bad as it would on a black light.

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## bricksie (Dec 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
No, the ding! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah, it came with a ding in the bezzle. Can't tell how it got there, but the packaging was intact with no evidence that it was opened. Just bad luck I guess /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif You can also see some (barely noticeable) much smaller dings in the body just below the serial number.


----------



## bricksie (Dec 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Minjin said:*
...
The threads are a bit rough as well, but I'm going to see about cleaning them up and hope that helps... 

[/ QUOTE ]

If you can't get the Caig products locally, go to a hobby shop that sells model train stuff and get some Rail-Zip - it's used to improve conductivity for model trains, as well as to prevent the carbonization of contacts. It will also lubricate your threads quite well. Put some on a Q-tip and run it around the threads - you will notice a lot of gunk coming off.


----------



## Wong (Dec 25, 2004)

Any recommendation of lubricator to lubricant the threads ? Mine few a little rough /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Merry X'mas and happy new year to all

Best regards
Wong


----------



## Luxbright (Dec 25, 2004)

You can use some high grade graphite grease, works very well on all of my Lights' threads.


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
RAD NEWS BAD NEWS SAD NEWS - - -

As I might have mentioned a while back, I was anticipating (rather foolishly as it turns out) people taking one battery and one charger with every one light sold, but everybody bought up extra batteries (after all they were only $18 vs. the regular price of $24) and before I knew it I flat ran outta batteries. I had since ordered more thinking their arrival would coincide with the build of the HA3 LionHearts - but *NOOOOOO* - the batteries are not yet here.


I did just now receive via e-mail a shipping notification for them, but am unsure whether this is from JS Burly's directly (which should be real fast) or ... from HONG KONG!!! This would mean a POE point at the California Customs hub, after which when cleared would then make a u-turn and come back to Hawaii. Pretty dumb but that's the Customs bidness.


I apologize for the delay, the batteries were ordered in as proficient and timely a manner as possible and presently I must wait a (hopefully very) short while longer - which unfortunately means so must all you loyal and faithful LionHeart buyers. I feel very badly about this and supplier delays are a "part of the business" as I am painfully finding out.


Of course I will update here the very _nanosecond_ I find out more about their shipping progress and especially, their shipping _origin_...! I have already submitted phone and e-mail messages to the supplier at this very moment. Please stay tuned... 

[/ QUOTE ]


I'm quoting your post from 12/1/2004 so it cannot be edited away.

Is this what Jon mentioned HERE where you in fact DID have the batteries 
in hand yet *LIED* about it to give yourself more time?

Is Jon correct in stating that *the truth* was the run was late, but
to save your face you lied about the batteries and pushed the
blame on Jon?

Hmm...


----------



## marcspar (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

David,

I have enjoyed using your modded lights in the past, but I must ask why you keep attacking Charlie, even here where it is certainly not appropriate?

Both Charlie & Jon are saying the SAME thing, Charlie had a shipment of batteries on hand, but need more due to people wanting more than one per light.

Charlie is NOT saying he has NO batteries; he is saying he needs more....

If you have a jeer, please post it where it belongs.

Marc


----------



## MR Bulk (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Thanks Marc,

Dave has agendas but they are obviously not well supported.


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*marcspar said:*
David,

I have enjoyed using your modded lights in the past, but I must ask why you keep attacking Charlie, even here where it is certainly not appropriate?

Both Charlie & Jon are saying the SAME thing, Charlie had a shipment of batteries on hand, but need more due to people wanting more than one per light.

Charlie is NOT saying he has NO batteries; he is saying he needs more....

If you have a jeer, please post it where it belongs.

Marc 

[/ QUOTE ]

Marc,

This was not intended to be a jeer, rather to bring to attention
that there was a discrepancy here... what Charlie said and
what Jon said. Please follow my link. Jon is so bummed that
he needed to let fellow CPF'ers know what really happened for
his own conscience sake.

It is in fact relevant to this thread because, one thing was said
to a large group of CPF'ers, while another actually happened.

I am simply bringing attention to these discrepancies.

Why are do you insist on defending Charlie instead of pursuing
the facts? What does my lights have to do with anything?

Please back to the topic... Did he or did not have the batteries.
If he didn't, why would Jon lie? hmm?


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Thanks Marc,
Dave has agendas but they are obviously not well supported. 

[/ QUOTE ]

My intention is to root out the truth.

Charlie, did you or did you not have those batteries at the
time you posted 12/1/2004?

Don't avoid the issues. See JonSidneyB's post HERE and HERE


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

4sevens ... please continue this discussion in the appropriate "Revelations" thread in the Announcements Forum. It is understandable that the current issues need a pressure outlet, but as Sasha explained, there is only one place to do so. Please do as Sasha requested in order not to pollute other threads with disrupting issues.
bernhard


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Sorry Bernie,
My bad... Back I go... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Thanx .
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
bernhard


----------



## Finbar (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

[ QUOTE ]
4sevens said: I'm quoting your post from 12/1/2004 so it cannot be edited away.

Is this what Jon mentioned HERE where you in fact DID have the batteries 
in hand yet *LIED* about it to give yourself more time?

Is Jon correct in stating that *the truth* was the run was late, but
to save your face you lied about the batteries and pushed the
blame on Jon?

Hmm... 

[/ QUOTE ]

[ QUOTE ]
4 sevens said: My intention is to root out the truth

[/ QUOTE ]

Doubtful.

First off, I am not a Bulk "cheerleader" - I do not own any of his lights(little $).

What I see is a *repeating pattern* by *4 sevens* and _others_ to have other people's threads locked.

4 sevens and _others_ have done this *repeatedly* with *impunity*.

The only visible consequences that I see, are the light maker's threads closed and that person's business being disrupted.

Maybe they see other custom light makers as a threat to their own business.

*Trashing* another person's sales thread is a *violation of CPF rules.*

*See Rule Violation _*#4.Flaming/Baiting/Trolling/Banning*_

Quote: *"None of these will be tollerated. In most instances, you will be asked by a moderator to edit your post. If you decide to ignore the moderator, you will be banned until such time as the problem is corrected."*

*See Rule Violation _*#7. Double and Cross Posting*_

4 sevens broke this rule several times in the previous two pages alone.

In the "Revelations" thread, Sasha *specifically* required that the comments be restricted to that thread.

4 sevens did not comply with Sasha's request.

Seem 4 sevens does not care about CPF's rules...or even Sahsa's requests to the CPF members to comply with her posted wishes.

He *continually and repeatedly* _breaks_ CPF's rules.

My only question is, _how nuch longer will this behaviour be tollerated?_

Fin

P.S. I will not post is this thread again.


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Finbar, you should read those rules you are quoting yourself, have a look at what I stated a few posts above and stop your attacks asap or have your posting privileges removed instead of this thread closed.
Like you said ... it is not the purpose of this forum to have threads closed due to attacks and other disruptions. So please heed your own advice.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif
bernhard


----------



## stringj (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: More LionHeart HA3 Build Pics*

Not that you or anyone else has asked for my opinion, but this thread should be closed or locked since the last pertinent post occurred 12/25/04 at 10:14 AM.

Jerry


----------

